# Lets see some real life speed numbers posted!



## charlesarcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Every manufacturer set i.b.o speeds for their bows under optimal conditions. At my club , we put many bows under the speed meter, and in real life the numbers are different. Give a brief detail of your set-up and your speed.

here are mine,

matherws drenalin - 70lbs draw weigth - 29.5 draw lenght - aluminium peep sight - trophy taker rest - maxima 350 arrows at 385 grains = 296 fps

what are yours?


----------



## tdmarks (Feb 6, 2008)

*speed*

mathews apex7 29inch draw 65pds trophy taker dropaway rest 
goldtip xcutters 345gr. kisser button n peep. =296 f.p.s


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Bowtech Equalizer- 26 inches, 50# 280 grains Carbon Express Maxima 150, regular tru-peep and d-loop 285 fps.

curs1- Bowtech 82nd Airborne- 26.5 inch draw, 60#, 373 grains Carbon Express CXL SS, super peep and d-loop, 285 fps.


----------



## trheebs (Apr 3, 2003)

*Martin*

Martin Slayer - 60lbs, 29" draw, Easton Lightspeed @ 340 grains - 302fps. Holds like a rock and solid as one too.


----------



## Deanr (Jan 21, 2003)

*speed*

07 elite synergy 28.5" 59.75#, 300grn victory x-ringer hv, g5 peep, loop = 310 fps

08 elite gto 28", 60#, same arrow, g5 peep, loop = 309 fps

08 diamond marquis 28", 60# same arrow, g5 peep, loop = 298 fps


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

*'07 Iron Mace/Cobra drop-away/G5 1/4 peep,loop/29dl,68lbs/387grn GT/
304 fps...:wink:*


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

GTO- 61lbs. 29" w/ 374gr arrow, G5 peep & string loop= 294fps.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

07 mathews drenalin 28.5 dl @ 68 lbs shoting 358 gr @294fps


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

PSE Dream Season 70lbs; 30" draw, 387 gr arrow; G5 1/4" peep; string loop; PSE Top Gun Phantom rest

312 fps


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

2007 Bowtech tribute, peep/loop, 60lb, 29" draw, 383 gr gold tips = 280 fps even.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

08 GTO 28" 72# 350 grain arrow D-loop and peep Whisker Biscuit = 325fps


----------



## TNSwitchback (Mar 7, 2006)

82nd Airborne 30" 72# 409 grain Easton A/C/C with Trophy Taker, String Loop and a Fletcher Tru Peep = 321 fps  :darkbeer:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Elite GTO 27in. @ 64lbs Limbdriver rest 329gr Easton Lightspeed 3D 400 = 305fps*


----------



## Ross_Archery77 (Feb 25, 2008)

forget all you maan thats embarrassing heres a REAL speed burner...Ross Cr334 27.5" #60 383 gr arrow drop zone =221 fps...28" same set up #65 235 ...


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

mathews dxt 29" 380 grain maxima hunters 309


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

Ross_Archery77 said:


> forget all you maan thats embarrassing heres a REAL speed burner...Ross Cr334 27.5" #60 383 gr arrow drop zone =221 fps...28" same set up #65 235 ...


You know I was just thinking, when I bought my Ross at 65lb, 30" draw I think it was only like 244 with my 408 grain arrows. It is a very nice bow, but its not speedy. Add 50 fps and they would sell alot more.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

2006 Hoyt Pro Elite w C2 cam, 27 1/2 dl, 58 pounds shooting a 250 maxima at 310 grains at 284 fps.


----------



## charlesarcher (Feb 19, 2008)

keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobin01 (Feb 23, 2007)

2008 Ross Cardiac 33" SD (60lbs + 28"draw + 300gr Arrow (peep/d-loop) = 296fps


----------



## KKirk (Nov 23, 2007)

82nd 60# 28" 386gr. 286fps.


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

HOYT 737/28" draw/70lbs/Peep/D Loop/ CT Rhinos 428gr /QAD rest =275fps


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Apex 7 @ 61 lbs 326 grn arrow 299 fps


----------



## Taverner (May 4, 2005)

*Speed*

Bowtech Tributes. 3/16" Meta peeps,no string silencers,d loop.

71# DW
28.5 DL
420 Grain 340 Axis (w 100grn tip)


285fps =76lbs KE


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*2- tributes both 06*

#1-70-80 pound, set at 73,408 grain gold tip arrow ,2-nocks and sts ,no peep 301 fps #2-60-70 pound , set at 63, 349 grain gold tip arrow,2 nocks and sts, no peep 300 even , both speed mods


----------



## hoyt ultratec (Feb 23, 2006)

*hoyt*

08 Katera 29in 70lbs 380gr arrow g5 peep 317fps


----------



## jt2000wg (Feb 7, 2007)

07 Vulcan 28in 70lbs 395gr arrow g5 peep 305fps, removed string leaches and installed speed knocks


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Speed*

See signature. :darkbeer::cocktail::wink:


----------



## welder1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Ross*

'07 Cardiac 60lb., 26.5DL, 300grn CX200,peep, loop, and cat whiskers-278fps


----------



## Aaron/VA (Mar 16, 2008)

07 Allegiance W/ speed mods... meta peep, and D-loop 
27.5" DL @ 65lbs 341grn x-cutter = 287fps

Not too bad for stubby arms.


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

Conquest 4 27.5" DL @ 66 Lbs.
Easton Fatboys 345 grs.
Shooting 283 FPS


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

HCA Stiletto 380 29" 68# 300 grain Victory HV arrows, Zero peep w/tubing, Scott rope release, 324 fps.


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

GTO 70# 30" 437gr arrow with loop and brass nock 303 fps


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

07 truth 28"DL at 61.8 lbs 310 grain easton lightspeed 500's .

280 fps


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Dren LD #62/ 28" DL/ 28" arrow/ 401 gr arrow / 274 fps/ 67.7 #s KE :wink:


----------



## TheCamoRabbit (Mar 27, 2008)

*bow*

50 pound long bow 200 grain arrow 130 fps :lol3: just playin. still waitin to get my Bowtech General.:darkbeer:


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

It's in the signature.


----------



## Joe H. (Sep 15, 2007)

*katera*

28.5 in katera with stock strings, d-loop and g5 peep (5/16) + fuse string silencer
71#
397 gr. maxima 350's
297 fps.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ross Cardiac 72# 29", loop,peep, Maxima [email protected] 375gr 307fps.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

2003 Bowtech Patriot, 29", 71lbs on the dot, 
409 grn beman ics hunter 
@ 292 FPS (AVERAGE)
Not to bad for a five year old bow huh?


----------



## im-ocd (Mar 22, 2007)

*Katera and IBO speed*

My *60# 29'' draw Katera XL *shot a 315 gr. arrow @ 301 fps with a peep on the string.
adjustments / estimations:
-Increase the draw by 1'' should add 9-10 fps
-Drop 15 gr. of arrow weight another 4-5 fps at the extreme end of the range
-Remove peep from string should be 2 fps
Based on my estimate, my 60# bow could hit 318 fps; It's IBO is 320 which is based on a 70# bow, that's pretty close.
Current arrow: *385 gr. @ 276 F.P.S.*


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

x force 55 lb 28" 275 grain victory vx22.......329... So there
71 lb x force 29" 500 grain x weave... 291... not too bad


----------



## dirty651 (Aug 28, 2005)

08 HCA Speedforce 28in 70lb 380gr 305fps. . .:darkbeer:


----------



## Double Dee (Aug 9, 2004)

High Country FourRunner 2003
71#,29",425gr A/C/C 3-71,string loop,peep, whisker biscuit - 304fps


----------



## xtreme (Mar 12, 2008)

BowTech General, 61 lbs. 29 in draw 318 grain arrow 282 fps. IBO from Factorty 301 fps, kisser , peep and d loop. Not the fastest bow, but hey what else can you ask for when can feel the hair trigger on the release more than you feel the bow shoot.


----------



## nwmulie (Jan 15, 2008)

Bowtech 82nd 29" 58lb 300 gr cheetah 333 loop & peep


----------



## nirwi (Mar 17, 2008)

08 Diamond Black Ice, 71 lbs, 28" draw, and a 362 grain arrow from a hostage rest at 282 fps :darkbeer:


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

06 Allegiance 80# draw 30" draw length 210gr arrow 470fps. LOL... Sorry just couldn't resist.

In all honesty no bow so I'd have to say I throw it 50-60fps.:embara:


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

08 Synergy XT 27" @ 68# shooting 302fps W/344 gr. arrow
07 Bowtech Equalizer 27.5 @ 60# shooting 302 fps W/308 gr. arrow


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

All with a 28" DL with Gold Tips XT Hunters 55-75 @ 26.5"
Switchback 70lbs..365grs..285fps
Switchback 64lbs..325grs...275fps
Prestige 62lbs..325grs...305fps


----------



## DSTroy (Mar 14, 2008)

Elite GTO 80#, 30" Draw, 1/4" peep, string loop, drop away rest, 450gr maxima hunter, quick spin 341fps.

Elite GTO 90#, 30" Draw, 1/4" peep, string loop, drop away rest, 479gr rhino, quick spin 337fps


----------



## HUNTNMT (Dec 10, 2005)

*Speed*

08 Bowtech 82nd Airborne 68 lbs 28 3/4 " draw 
432 grain Beman Black Max Elite arrow went *301fps.*
That is a nasty hunting arrow with about 86 foot lbs of KE. :jam:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Elite XT 61lbs 434 grain=271

Elite Energy (short brace) 59lbs 304 grain=307fps, 434 grain=261, 395 grain=272

Elite XL 61lbs 304 grain=297, 340 grain=284

Mathews Drenalin LD 61lbs 304 grain=299, 340 grain=285


----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

2007 Allegiance

30.5 inch draw

speed mods

350 grain arrow 328 fps


----------



## PA Dutch (Jan 27, 2003)

*Field Archery Setup*

2007 Hoyt Proelite XT2000, C2 Cams, 28" draw length, 53 lbs.

Peep, D-Loop, speed balls

Easton Navigator FMJ 510, 27", 100 grain point, 3-1.75" vanes, 346 gr. total weight

267 F.P.S.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Bowtech 101.30in draw 318gr arrow 320fps.441gr arrow 277fps.All at 57lbs.


----------



## ChuckDU77 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Bowtech 101st*

Bowtech 101st Airbourne 30.5 inch DL, 71 pounds, 390 grrain arrow, 315 fps!!!

Bow shoots great.


----------



## HVAC/R Hunter (Aug 29, 2005)

DSTroy said:


> Elite GTO 80#, 30" Draw, 1/4" peep, string loop, drop away rest, 450gr maxima hunter, quick spin 341fps.


That is smokin'!!! That is fast for a 350 grain arrow. I know a lot of guys are only seeing 330's with a 350 grain arrow @ 70# and 30". You must got that GTO dialed in! Also how is the draw with 80# and 90#?

Any how my speeds are in my signature line. My Bowtech General is shooting an IBO or somewhat close to IBO arrow @ around 297-299 fps. That is with a string loop, kisser, and a peep sight. 

My hunting arrow is a little slower somewhere in the 260s. The 10 arrow average speed is listed in the sig line. Not crazy about speed so I don't really have them memorized.


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Martin Slayer*



1.2008 Martin Slayer.2.58# 3.easton Lite Speed 311gr.4.310fps.5.27.5 Draw.


----------



## ksp9416 (Mar 8, 2004)

APA Viper

71# draw weight - 385 gr. victory - G5 peep - 29" dL - loop - apa twister drop away = 297.6 fps :tongue:


----------



## ksp9416 (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh I forgot my APA X-2

Same set up as the viper 69# - 29" DL - 385 gr victory but 314.5 fps!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

*Guardian and Tribute*

2006 BowTech Tribute, 62#, 29" dl, G5 meta Peep, Loop, DMI Expert II Dropaway, 28" Carbon Tech Chetah's 45/70 at 346 gr. = 303 fps.

2007 BowTech Guardian, 70#, 29" dl, G5 Meta Peep, Loop, DMI Expert II Dropaway, 28" Easton ST Epic 400's at 391 gr. = 294 fps. I shot the Carbon techs as above and it hit 310 fps. The arrow is underspined for it so they stay with the Tribute.


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

Hoyt Katera

27" DRAW

298 GRAIN ARROW (Fat Boy)

58LBS.

305 Ft Per Second


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*"Ancient and Obsolete!"*

My fastest bow is my ancient and obsolete 2001 Bowtech Pro 38 Dual Cam.

at 29" draw (actually 29.5 since I removed the grip) and an even 60#, it shoots...

395 grain arrow @ 286 fps.
315 grain arrow @ 317 fps.
301 grain arrow @ 323 fps.

It is not loud, and there is no vibration. Just a teeny bit of recoil that doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Bowtech 82nd, 60 lbs @ 27"
- 384 grain CXL2 - 276 fps
- 372 grain CXL2 (with feathers) - 281 fps
- 305 grain Speed Pro Max - 311 fps


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hoyt Katera XL
29"
70 Pound
389 grain Arrow
D-Loop and peep
BuckNasty Cables
297 - 299 fps.


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Conquest 4, 55#, DL 28.5, Easton Lightspeed 400 @ 365 gr, brass nock & super peep, 260fps off fingers


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

2008 Martin Slayter
28.5" Draw
60#
343 Grn X-cutters
307 FPS

Same arrows and draw length at 50.5# is 278 FPS


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

2008 PSE MMX (MoneyMaker NI - Single Cam)

30" Draw - D loop and Superball peep on string
60.1 lbs w/ 65% letoff
328 grain Gold Tip Ultralight Pro 22

290 fps


----------



## SA_Rob (Mar 16, 2007)

see below....


----------



## tenzoxt (Aug 21, 2006)

GTO @ 28dl-70lbs with 353 arrrow= 313fps smooth
N
Speedforce @ 27.5dl-70lbs with same arrow= 316 fast


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

07 pse x force. peep and kisser button, string loop, 300 grain Radial X weaves with 100 grain field points, top gun phantom drop away, 29 inch draw at #72=308 FPS


----------



## tenzoxt (Aug 21, 2006)

tenzoxt said:


> GTO @ 28dl-70lbs with 353 arrrow= 313fps smooth
> N
> Speedforce @ 27.5dl-70lbs with same arrow= 316 fast


Forgot to say that the string was loaded with loop, kisser,and g5 peep.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

'07 Bowtech Gaurdian..70#@ 29" shooting 368gr CX300 @ 303fps....
'06 Diamond Liberty.....70#@ 29" shooting 395gr Stalker [email protected] 270fps


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

2008 82nd airborne. 30" module. 55.18lbs. 309grn easton lightspeed 400. specialty archery peep and a D-loop.


*333*


----------



## bulldogfiremen (Feb 28, 2008)

*speed*

08 hca speed force kisser,loop.peep, 273 g arrows, 28" draw 72lbs shoots 324 fps Have to speed it up a little more some how :wink:


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

82nd Airborne 70lbs 29 inches, loop, kisser, peep with tube, limbsaver quads, string and cable leaches, stringtamer. 505 grain arrow, 276fps.


----------



## CTA (Apr 13, 2006)

2007 PSE X-Force, 29" and 70#, G5 Metapeep and string loop, and a special visit with Mike Carter (Crackers)

350-grain arrow (Victory HV300) = *343 fps*


----------



## BEEFDOG (Oct 30, 2006)

*'06 ALLEGIANCE*

*60LB*
29" SPEED MODS
*7.5" BRACE HEIGHT *(2piece grip gives an extra .25" brace height)
HUSH KIT 
TRU-PEEP
*5 DOTS OUTSIDE OF EACH CAM*
SAUNDERS HYPER SLIDE
3 SPEED NOCKS UP AND DOWN

*425 GRAIN ARROW @ 280 FPS*


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

CTA how are you getting 343 fps outa your bow?i want mine to be that fast


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

2006 Ally 70lb 29DL Xcutters 90gr glue in points 354gr 303fps


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*re*

82nd airborn 70 lb 28 inch DL 360 grain arrow 315 FPS


----------



## Corey9965 (Mar 2, 2007)

'07 Guardian 30" 70#

Carbon Force X-Weave 300's with 100grn field tips......

289fps and all you hear is the "pop" as it hits the target.


----------



## pew222 (Feb 3, 2007)

2008 Allegiance 62#, 26.5" shooting arrows cut at 26.5"
GT XT Hunter 5575 with blazers 359gr @ 265fps
GT XT Hunter 5575 and fobs 375gr @ 255fps
Carbon Express CXL-SS 26.5" @ 296fps

Fast enough considering im shooting crossbolts. :tongue:


----------



## Loose Potato (Jan 31, 2008)

2007 Allegiance
28" draw
60#
26.5" 336 grain Nano Pros

293fps.


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

mudslinger your signature says 304 you look like you added about 20fps more??


----------



## kamora187 (Jun 13, 2007)

*SPEED Force*

Hey,
My 08 HCA Speed force has a loop brass nockset and alum peep. Shooting a cobra drop away rest. I am now shooting 27.5" GT Ultra lights total weight of 312 grns getting *319 fps*. That is with the short smooth mod, with the long/speed mod I would be adding 15 fps.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

World's slowest 82nd: 60 lb, 30.75 draw length, Meta peep, PSE d loop, (11 grains on the string) 309 grain Victory HV3 500, 332 fps


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

PSE X-Force7
28 3/4" actual set AMO draw
60lbs
376gr 400 FatBoy...little heavy, but shoots good
TT Drop-away
Fletcher peep
loop

282 fps
(with 318gr 400 Lightspeed...303 fps)


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

82nd Airborne 27.5 draw(measured) 50 lbs 250 grain arrow --- 312 fps.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

badaxehunter said:


> mudslinger your signature says 304 you look like you added about 20fps more??


He listed a different arrow then his sig. says...:wink:


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Katera at 61 lbs, 29", 370 gr arrow, 287 fps
Vectrix at 64 lbs, 29", 357 gr arrow, 287 fps
TurboTec at 65 lbs, 377 gr arrow, 299 fps


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

X force 6, 26" draw, 64lbs, 315 gr litespeed 500 315 fps
08 Shark X 27.5", (a touch long still) 55lbs 285gr fatboy 280fps


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

*speed*

'07 Drenalin= 64#/30" draw 323gr @ 315 fps

'08 Drenalin LD 62#/30" draw 323 gr @308 fps


----------



## tenzoxt (Aug 21, 2006)

bulldogfiremen said:


> 08 hca speed force kisser,loop.peep, 273 g arrows, 28" draw 72lbs shoots 324 fps Have to speed it up a little more some how :wink:


Your bow must not be in tune. Mine shoot a 300 grain arrow @ 72lbs-27.5dl @ 336fps.


----------



## ks3darcher (Oct 18, 2003)

*speed*

Bowtech Alleg. 27.5" draw, 60 lb, trpophy taker fall away, GT UL 500 @ 300 gr, D-loop = 320 FPS


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

08- 82nd ABN 28"-70#, 370 gr. GT Series 22, 308fps thats with 2 string leaches 2 nock sets, a loop and a peep.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Katera XL...60# draw weight (Measured) and 28 3/4" draw....Factory "Fuse" strings, with one string Shox, brass nockset, Fletcher peep, NAP 750 Quicktune launcher rest, 65% let-off...Shot with finger release, and a Cavalier tab..Averaging 285 f.p.s with 336 gr. arrows, and averaging 296 f.p.s. with 302 gr. arrows...With some good custom strings, and a few speed buttons (brass nocksets) I figure to bump those numbers up a bit, probably 10 f.p.s. or so, I will also use a mech. release to do the final chrono testing...Smooth, forgiving, quiet, and respectable speed...Harperman


----------



## CTA (Apr 13, 2006)

Mapes said:


> CTA how are you getting 343 fps outa your bow?i want mine to be that fast


Well, it looks like you're shooting an arrow that weighs over 400 grains (300 grain raw shaft, 100-grain tip, weight of fletching, etc). You're also using a kisser, it looks like, so you can add that weight, as well. 

I'm shooting a 350-grain finished arrow, which really makes a big difference. I also have a set of custom strings and cables from Crackers, although to be honest my bow lost some speed after visiting Mike. This was only due to him putting it in correct spec (PSE's version of 29" and reality were off about 1/4").

So, I'd say investing in some custom strings, and using a lighter arrow would help you out. Although, you're shooting plenty fast for the arrow you are using.


----------



## N2DP (Sep 4, 2006)

'07 Bowtech Guardian 28.5 dl @ 70 lbs shooting 414gr @ 278fps


----------



## 8ptbuckpa (May 10, 2006)

2007 Mathews Switchback XT 30" 70# with G5 peep, kisser and d loop, 400grain arrow shooting 290 fps


----------



## benglish (Oct 20, 2006)

82nd Airborne
30" draw
70lbs
352 grn CXL350
Super Peep
BCY string loop

342 FPS


----------



## SOILhunter2 (Feb 7, 2008)

82nd airborne 
300 grain victory hv 400
27" DL
60#
315 fps


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

2 Bows

Mathews Drenalin 31 inch, 70 #, 360g = 305 fps

Pembroke Jones(experimental) 31 inch, 88 #, 455g = 381 fps


----------



## DropAway 21643 (Mar 10, 2008)

My 07 guardian:

27.5 DL
67# DW
396 grain arrow

270 fps

This is ok I guess? I have a bunch of kinetic energy. So I have been told.


Matt


----------



## wellsyinoz (Feb 11, 2006)

Just did mine
Hoyt vulcan 70lb 29"dl 420gn arrow 307fps
Hoyt vulcan 57lb(70lb wound down) 28.5"dl 294grn arrow 316fps
Hoyt vectrix 70lb 28.5"dl 530grn arrow 268fps

Wellsy


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

custom 2008 hoyt 38 pro with xt2000 limbs 57.8llbs 28.25dl 310 grain fatboy is right about 287


----------



## =Jagermeister= (Jan 8, 2008)

82nd set at 29"/70lbs., with whisker biscuit, 3/16 G5 meta peep with tube, d-loop, 424 grain ICS Hunter's, 313 fps.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Rytera Bullet x nitrous cams 70lbs 30'' 27 inch carbon express maxima 367gr 
g5 1/4 peep D-loop string jax 302 3'' feathers rip chord resat
same set up with carbon express maxima hunters 380gr 293

08 Martin Slayer Cat Cams 69lbs 30'' carbon express maxima 367gr g5 1/4 peep heavy d-loop 3'' feathers ultra rest pro ld 328fps 75% let off 
have not shoot the hunters yet nor have i twisted the cables should get a hair more if I drop the let off and twist up the cables will post it when I finnish


----------



## sincity327 (Mar 24, 2008)

82 airborne, 30.5 inch draw, 74lb right now, 406 grain arrow, 340.2 F.P.S / Guardian 31 inch draw, 70lb, 412 grain arrow, 301 F.P.S


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a Drenalin 60-70 lbs (from Mathews at 74 lbs) set at 30 inch and I get 299 with a 429 gr arrow.


----------



## jimineecricket (Mar 31, 2004)

just curious about the broad head flight over 280 fps. I heard that it is not as good as below 280 is this true? What have you guys seen.


----------



## Ram-bow (Mar 14, 2008)

Bear Truth 07, 26inch draw, 73lbs., 375 grain arrows, 262 fps, trophy rigde drop zone restimp2:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

07 Pearson Z-34 73lbs. 301/2" draw hunting set up peep&tubing/(5)eliminator buttons/(5)nocks/(5)bow jax on string&cables Gold Tip Ultra Lt. 300/300 spine 390gr. 305fps 207mph 80.57KE G/T Ultra Lt. 400/400 spine 350gr. 320fps 218.18mph 79.60KE not bad for a $499.99 dollar bow


----------



## Stilzy (Dec 8, 2006)

DXT 29.5dl,63#,30"Maxima 350, 386 gr 279fps


----------



## Sagittandum amo (Oct 6, 2007)

straightedge123 said:


> 2 Bows
> 
> Mathews Drenalin 31 inch, 70 #, 360g = 305 fps
> 
> Pembroke Jones(experimental) 31 inch, 88 #, 455g = 381 fps


Ok, so now you got me curious. What in the heck is a Pembroke Jones bow? Is this a bow you have built yourself?


----------



## MIzamdriver (Aug 20, 2007)

Parker Blackhawk 29''70#390gr maxima 290fps


----------



## RASIB (Nov 30, 2006)

2008 Bowtech Constitution 68 lbs 28 draw loop and peep 371 gr 2312 Cobalt 284 fps

2008 Bowtech Commander 68 lbs 28 draw loop and peep, ACE 400's 342 gr 293 fps


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Mine is a [email protected](measured) set at 73lbs. Cat whiskers and a loop shooting thru a WB. Maxima 350's with 100gr. tips weighing 384gr. = 284fps

SCFox


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

2008 Bowtech General - 70lbs, 28" Draw, 350grn arrow = 297

2006 Bowtech Tribute - 77lbs, 27.5" Draw, 385grn arrow = 307


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

in my sig


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

hca iron mace 29 inch amo draw super tuned by michael396 308gr victory hv400and 70# just went 328,328,327 that with a hunter pro peep and d loop. im happy with that.


----------



## Dashai (Oct 3, 2006)

Elite XL 32" draw @ *59 lb *shooting a 375 grain fat boy goes 306 fps  can't get the darn thing below 285 for 3d shooting.

Elite XL 32" draw @ 68 lbs shooting a 401 grain carbon impact hunter goes 310 fps and the KE is sick.

Matthews 32" draw @ 73 lbs shooting a 400 grain lightspeed goes 294 fps.


----------



## Wbuffetjr1 (Oct 3, 2006)

In my signature


----------



## seancasey (Apr 4, 2008)

Mathews MQ1, 28" draw, meta peep, d loop, leach strings, whisker biscuit, 252fps


----------



## bowtechhunter64 (Jul 19, 2007)

in signature with loop,peep and cat whiskers


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

07 Bowtech Guardian 28.5" DL @ 69.7 DW
QAD Ultra Rest LD
G5 peep
STS
Carbon Tech Cheetah 400 w/ 100gr. tip, Blazers, and Archers Flame Nock total weight @ 351 gr.
306 fps.


----------



## macworkz23 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Darton Pro3000*

28 inch draw, 58 lbs, 315 grain cxl 250, stock strings, loop, Meta peep, 307fps
30 inch draw (too long for me-just to test speed), 70 lbs, 353 grain cxl 350, Taylor Made bowstrings, String Tamer, loop, Meta peep, 347-349 fps.


----------



## wallow1 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Smokin'*

'08 BT Guardian 28.5 mod. 70# Easton Lightspeed 400's with 80 gr glue in cb. mini-blazers 307 grains total arrow weight

318 FPS


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

Mathews Ovation, 50#, 28.5" DL, 470gr arrow (2514 Easton XX78), 200fps. Yes, it's slow, but it works.


----------



## raylloyd01 (Jan 26, 2007)

07 X-Force 6
29"
72 lbs
B2 bowstrings
G5 Meta peep
radial x weave 380 gr with fp
338-341 fps

A hog killin machine ......


----------



## wellsyinoz (Feb 11, 2006)

wellsyinoz said:


> Just did mine
> Hoyt vulcan 70lb 29"dl 420gn arrow 307fps
> *Hoyt vulcan 57lb(70lb wound down) 28.5"dl 294grn arrow 316fps*
> Hoyt vectrix 70lb 28.5"dl 530grn arrow 268fps
> ...


Just played around with some brass nocks 4 each end and speed picked up to 325fps
:RockOn:


----------



## bowhuntercody (Mar 21, 2007)

Hoyt Vectrix XL 29" @70#s with a 352 grain arrow getting 311.:darkbeer:


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

ks3darcher said:


> Bowtech Alleg. 27.5" draw, 60 lb, trpophy taker fall away, GT UL 500 @ 300 gr, D-loop = 320 FPS


If you are getting this I want to use your chrono. should that be 302 ??


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Bowtech 82 nd Airborn 70 lbs at 26.5 inch draw length.
Shooting a 435 grained arrow at 280 fps.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

Hoyt Katerra 30" 70# 360gr fatboy 334 fps


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

*speedfreak!!!!!!*

06 bowtech allegiance shot thousands of times.
68#-29" gt pro 22, dmi expert, 321fps!


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

*used to shoot30"*

when i had 30" mods=331fps


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

06 allegiance shot thousands of times, 70# - 29" 352gn gt pro 22, dmi expert I = 322 fps


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

@ 30" =331FPS


----------



## oney01 (Oct 7, 2003)

*349 Fps*

Bowtech 82nd 72lbs 30" draw modules (almost 1/2" longer) limb driver rest 
28" maxima 350 with blazers at 347 grains G5 peep and.......
349 FPS!!!!


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*82nd*

82nd 
58#
28" draw
Vapor Trail strings and cables (57" string and not a 57.25")
302 gr vapor jet 325 fps
350 gr Maxima 250 302 fps


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

82nd Airborne outta the box 70 pounds with a D-loop and 28.5" mods on it:

*445 grain arrows = 292 FPS 
350 grain arrows = 326 FPS* :tongue:


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

2004 Bowtech Patriot - 70# - 28" - 466 grain = 248 fps!


----------



## Carlyle (Sep 18, 2004)

In my sig.


----------



## Waldo53 (Nov 26, 2006)

See my signature


----------



## SPEED_FREAK101 (Apr 18, 2008)

*speed*

'08 speedforce, 70lb., 27" draw, 230 gr. speedpro max, 351 FPS


----------



## purplespade (Aug 27, 2004)

*08 Elite GTO*

Elite GTO
29.5"
g5 peep and loop
71lbs
356gr goldtip untra 22 arrow
330fps


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

'08 Allegiance
29" draw
70# pull
whisker biscuit
d-loop + brass nock
peep
string silencers
374gr arrows (gold tip hunter pro)

309fps


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I'm on the opposite side of all the speed freaks. 

Hoyt 38 Pro - 75#'s, 463gr. Beman Matrix, 29" draw, 276fps.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Real life ~

UltraTec / Spirals
28 1/2 " draw
65#
485 grain arrow 
259 fps
71 # K.E.


----------



## killerG (Aug 23, 2006)

08 Speed Force 28" 66# 335gr arrow 319fps.


----------



## Tylord (Apr 4, 2008)

05' switchback 61# 29" Draw - Trophy Taker fall away rest, g5 meta peep, STS, 378 Gr Maxima Hunters with fobs shooting *278 FPS*

and please i wanna see some Stats from a X-force 6 60# 29" draw if anyones got one


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

27.5" dl 60 lbs. 
310 fps IBO
289 fps 355 gr.


----------



## macdawg (Apr 8, 2008)

2006 bowtech patriot 2 solo cam, 71#, 29.5 dl, peep, d-loop,arimid kv 350 384grains, 302 average


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

2008 synergy extreme xl

28.5 in draw
58lbs
314gr arrow
288fps


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

in my sig..... and not the guy on Deadliest Catch!!!




:wink:


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Tylord said:


> 05' switchback 61# 29" Draw - Trophy Taker fall away rest, g5 meta peep, STS, 378 Gr Maxima Hunters with fobs shooting *278 FPS*
> 
> and please i wanna see some Stats from a X-force 6 60# 29" draw if anyones got one


not an X but X7....29" 59# w/340gr. at 311


----------



## jimineecricket (Mar 31, 2004)

prestige 59lbs 29" 293fps 333 gr super ball peep short D loop
82 airborne 57lbs 29" 314 333 gr super ball peep short D loop
conquest 3 minimax 58lbs 299 fps 287 gr super ball peep short D loop


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

trimantrekokc said:


> not an X but X7....29" 59# w/340gr. at 311


Thats pretty impressive. The IBO on the X7 is only 305. Are you sure about this speed? Especially at 29" and 40 grains over in arrow weight.


----------



## coloradobound (Mar 18, 2008)

*Bowtech Ally and X Force Dream Season*

2008 Bowtech Allegiance 67# 29" Draw
Limbdriver rest
viper pro sight
dual STS
Doinker 7" hunter rest
Speed Mods
410gr Carbon Express Kevlar 305 fps


2008 PSE X Force Dream Season
66.7 lbs 29" draw
Vital Gear drop away
STS
Viper pro sight
Posten 11" Stabilizer
338 gr carbon express line jammers 324 fps
410 gr carbon express kevlar 303 fps


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

2008 Martin Slayer

29" draw
423 grain arrows
Tru peep, and D-loop
Factory string w/ speed nocks 

292 fps

79+ # of KE

Good enough for me...


----------



## acuyouthguy (Jan 5, 2006)

mathews drenalin 66.7# 27" draw 367grain beeman ics hunter cut to 26.25 inches 283 fps

switchback xt 63.74#....same draw and arrows shooting 254 fps


----------



## jnwaco (Aug 1, 2007)

2007 Bear Truth
26"
71#
Gold Tip 355-360 grains
256 fps


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*her kitty kitty*

c sig


----------



## benglish (Oct 20, 2006)

82nd Airborne
30" draw
353 grn CXL 350
70lbs
342 fps

Constitution
30"
323 grn Nano Pro
54 lbs
281 fps


----------



## mathews kid (Jun 22, 2008)

mathews DXT 28 inch draw,70pounds,peep,loop,maxima 350 arrows 389gr 286fps.
mathews drenalin same set up 278 fps.


----------



## FB20 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Truly the best bow I have ever shot*

I know everybody is different but my 82nd Airborne 71#, 29"draw, Ripcord drop away, peep 377 Gold Tip clocks at 326 fps I can't wait for hunting


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*67# 30" 82nd*

I am getting 319-321 consistently with Axis N-fused arrows, quick spins and 100 grn heads. Total weight is a tiny bit over 400grns. My ego wants to push the bow up to 70 but I may actually turn it down slightly becuase I am shooting about 35-40 feet faster than I used to at 72#!!! 

Love this bow.


----------



## killemclean (Feb 4, 2008)

08 GTO
30in/72lbs
g5 peep,loop,limbdriver
420gr axis
319 fps:cocktail: maybe not the fastest but man does she shoot like a dream.


----------



## im-ocd (Mar 22, 2007)

Current: PSE X Force 59# 29'' 350 gr. @ 311 F.P.S.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

elite GT500

29'' 62 lbs.
peep
loop
312 gr arrow

322,323


----------



## scottmedia (Jun 28, 2007)

*Tribute*

Well see my sig, my 07 Tribute seems to be slower than the 06's and others that have posted.:dontknow:


----------



## Cwt1339 (Nov 30, 2007)

07 Tribute 29" @ 69#'s with the speed mods. Nock and peep. Shooting CE Maximia 350 with 85grain tips...........312fps. I checked on two different Chrono's to be sure and yep its 312. Kinda funny turn the bow up until the screw are tight and it slows to 308??????????  Found that by mistake one day.


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

2007 Iron Mace 29" dl. 62# 407 grain finished arrow weight 268fps.
2007 Drenalin 30" dl 66# 512 grain finished arrow weight 250fps. 
2005 LX 30" dl 72# 512 grain finished arrow weight 264fps


----------



## shooter2325 (Feb 7, 2008)

*fast one*

switch back ld 31" draw 67 lbs. with a 30 " fat boy 400 75 grain tip 388 grain total shooting 274 fps now thats fast


----------



## Hill Billy Bow (Jul 3, 2008)

Bear Element, 68#, 29" draw, 29.5" 385 grain Gold Tip Expedition Hunter, have string leaches, peep site, d loop, limb stabilizers etc. Chrono'd it this morning, 274.2


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Bows*

The following are all bows owned and tested in the last year. These are true IBO speeds that I tested at Deer30, Old English Outfitters, or in Michael's shop (Terminal Velocity)

The first 4 bows were all tested and tuned by Michael..... 

82nd Airbourne 29" 70 347 fps... (THis one was a freak)
82nd Airbourne 29" 60 (ALL BLACK) 341 fps
ELite GTO 29" 70 333 fps
ELite GTO 29" 60 (All Balck) 333 FPS ...No change on poundage
Mathews DXT 29" 70 313 FPS
Mathews Drenalin 29" 70 306 FPS
PSE X Force 6 29" 70 328 fps
Mathews Switchback XT 29" 70 283 FPS
Bowtech Guardian 29" 60 308 FPS
High Country Iron Mace 29" 70 321 FPS
Bowtech Allegiance 29 1/2" 70 315 FPS
Hoyt Trykon 29" 70 301 FPS
ELite Synergy 29" 70 326 FPS
Elite Synergy XT 29" 70 322 FPS


These are IBO arrows either 300 Grains for 60 pound or 350 grains for 70 pounds...


----------



## GTOJake (May 7, 2008)

2008 Elite GTO 28 inch 66.8 lbs 344 grain victory at 321 fps


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

07' PSE X-Force...70lb DW...28" DL....355 grain arrow........350fps!
Same set up with a 380 grain arrow.......337fps!

No joke this thing flings em' down range!!!!


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

*I helped a friend set up His*

Katera XL
Z3 cam
29''
71 lbs
d-loop
fletcher max hunter peep
28.5 '' Beeman ICS Hunters @ 394 grains
305 fps


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

2007 BT Constitution, 59#, 30"dl, 356gr= 288fps


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

2008 bowtech 82nd 27" draw, 71lbs, 430 gn arrow at 290. i've got it backed down to about 284 or so for nfaa outdoor in a couple weeks.


----------



## mwlong8 (Aug 29, 2007)

I just put my new vapor trail string on and my bow went from 264 to 271. That is on a Drenalin 28 inch draw g5 peep and a loop @ 70 pounds. But to be honest I don't think the deer know the difference between 350 and 250. It's merely a milisecond and 20 yards.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

82nd Airborne--53.7#, 315 grain PSE Radial X-Weaves, 29" draw--309fps.


Automan


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

apex 7

63 lbs

30" dl

350 gr arrow

292 fps


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

Hoyt Vulcan 27 Inch Draw 63 Pounds GT X Cutters 324 Grain @ 286 fps.

Hoyt Trykon 27 Inch Draw 70 pounds Easton Epic 356 Grain @ 282 fps.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

I could care less...but if it matters, I've got new 8125 strings flinging a 385 gn arrow @ 306-308fps using a 29 inch dl set at 65lbs..


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

29"08 CRACKERIZED 82nd,meta,loop 70lbs 351gr Gtpro..341..... 330 with 408 gr FMJ........


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

'07 Allegience 70# 29" [email protected] 322fps smooth mods.

Courtesy of Terminal Velocity!:wink:


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

05 outback , 70 lb , 28 inch , 352 gr gold tip 5575 arrow , peep , loop , and brass nock , 285 fps


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

high country speed force, 27 inch draw, 65 lbs, 335 grains easton st epic , 315 FPS


----------



## Gip bowhunts (Jul 27, 2006)

*Compound Bow Speed*

2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra 70 Pound 30" Draw, 7595 Pro Hunter Gold Tips 28" Arrows 100 Grain Tips Weight 400 Grains. Speed 295 FPS.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

guess im on the slower side of things..2007 Bear element70lbs turned down to 60lbs,, whisker biscuit rest.. 28in draw lenght with a goldtip expedtion hunter /400spine.finished arrow weight 373grains. 256fps..and 54.23lb KE with a string loop, kisser button an 10grn peep..


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

1. Hoyt Vectrix XL (IBO 315) 63 lbs @ 29 1/4". 392 gr. Axis arrow. 274 fps.

2. Hoyt Vectrix XL 61 lbs @ 29 1/4". 447 gr. wrapped Axis FMJ. 261 fps.


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

*2 X's one for hunting, one for 3-d*

3d 70lbs 30 in 356 gr arrow 343 fps with tru ball peep, loop , hunting 70lbs 29.5 in 440 gr arrow 314 with al trupeep and loop.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

My S2 is curently shooting a touch faster and quieter than the average Whitetail can avoid. :darkbeer:


----------



## NCHunter287 (Aug 15, 2008)

All bows maxed out 70lb and 29" dl shooting carbon express cl250's

PSE X-Force Dream Season 326FPS
Bowtech Airborne 101 331FPS
Bowtech Allegiance 312FPS
Hoyt Katera XL 306FPS
Mathews Switchback XT 292FPS


----------



## Tenacity (Jul 30, 2008)

2005 Bowtech Patriot 28 inch 70 lbs 383 grain CE Aramid 250 at 287 fps. Mine is with kisser, peep and loop.


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

82nd AB
27.5" draw
62.5 lbs
338 gr arrow
320 fps with peep and loop


----------



## jank3d (Aug 6, 2008)

05 hoyt v-tec DL 28.5 @ 70 is getting 280 with carbon express maxima hunter 350's and 100 grain strikers not bad for an 05


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

Must be time to switch... I,m only gettin 260-270 out of my two hunting bows.....28" at 63# .... I just had second thought's.....NOT:zip:


----------



## wacm (Jun 20, 2006)

06' ally 28-71-376gr GT 75-95's , with 82nd mods 305fps.

those X-forces are some AMAZING bows!


----------



## baygunner (Apr 5, 2008)

*Elite Ice*

07 Elite-ICE 61# 261/2" draw string loop ,peep.and silencers 368grn carbon express max hunter 272 fps.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Mine is*

a martin slayer 72 pounds xx78 2514 28 inches long 29 inch draw. :ranger:. Don't know still on order. I am a lefty so I have to wait but bucklemate says I should be in the high 280's. But also I will be shooting 65% let off.


----------



## Reacher (Jul 30, 2004)

Both bows shot with 1/4" peep, D-loop & 2 Super Leeches.

Elite XXL
29" @ 61-62lbs
Easton 340 Fatboys 
397gr @ 274.2fps avg & 66ft/lbs KE

Elite Aigil
29" @ 66-67lbs
Gold Tip XT Hunter 5575
375gr @ 300.4fps avg & 75ft/lbs KE


----------



## C. Randall (May 23, 2008)

See Sig. The X-force is an amazing bow.


----------



## Blowthru (Sep 17, 2007)

61.6pd Elite GTO, 27"draw,meta peep, loop, 290gr Victory HV1
317fps


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

X-Force 6, 28" Draw 60 LBS 321 FPS, 65LBS 329 FPS 335 Gr. CX Maxium 250 Arrow, Loop & G5 Peep , Trophy Taker FC, STS, Mikes Custon Strings, Doinker, Bear Claw Quiver, Cobra Seven Pin sight all Green Fiber Optics. Saunders hyper glide slide. Scotts Release. Rage Broadheads.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

*I'll post my slow speeds*

Just got mine back from the shop today. This thing is slow compared to some of you guys.

06 Bowtech Tribute, 28.5" draw 70#, Ripcord rest, d-loop, G5 peep, RT 900 sights, string tamer, sims stab. 

Easton 400 FMJ wrapped, 2" blazers 430gr

270fps, 69# KE

Not real fast, but it should do the trick


----------



## 22feetseat (Aug 12, 2008)

07 Alleg 70# 30" Carbon Impact fat shaft 6500 100g Montec 323fps


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

08 Redhead Toxik meta g5 peep, d loop, diamond hush kit, trophy ridge dropzone 422 grain easton nano axis 280 fps 73 ft lbs of energy


----------



## hantenjr2007 (Nov 6, 2007)

*speed*

Mathews drenilin LD 59#, 320 gr goldtip ultralite pro 400, 284fps
Mathews legacy 61#, 340 gr carbon express maxium 250, 281fps
mathews legacy 39#, 220gr goldtip ultralite 600 , 256fps Wifes bow


----------



## NorthernMN (Aug 19, 2005)

*Finally broke down and bought a chrono*

Elite Synergy @ 61 pounds, 27", 405 gr. Axis N-fused = 261 FPS
Hoyt Trykon @ 69 pounds, 27", 405 gr. Axis N-fused = 262 FPS


----------



## ffc (Jul 22, 2003)

DXT 60# 29.5
340 grain ct cheetha 293 fps

switchback xt 70# 29.5
400 grain ct panther 275 fps


----------



## belden148 (Feb 6, 2007)

had a pse x-force ts shootin 265fps with 500 gr arrows shootin 78 foot lbs of energy


----------



## EBwader (Feb 1, 2007)

Boy am i slow compared to everybody above.Diamond Rapture 28 in. draw,65 lb pull shooting 400 grain Beemans and all i can get is 270fps.


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

62#, 27", 320gr arrow. Stuck at 280fps. It's an older bow.


----------



## dsencore (Jul 30, 2006)

PSE X-Force 62lbs 28"DL 430gr FMJ 400. 275FPS
Shot Light speed 500 at 313GR 320FPS just as advertised. 
1st bow I've shot to get actual advertised speed!!!!


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

09 hca speed pro 79# 400gr axis 327, 350gr goldtip 339, 339gr cx300 343, 310gr cx 357 and 6.2 speed pro 379 with 29inch draw 1/4 meta g5 peep and loop with bowjax. like they say speed kills 350x339x339/450240=89.3ft with a 350gr arrow:tongue: all speeds done on a prochrono and backed up by a differernt shop.


----------



## 22feetseat (Aug 12, 2008)

p&y417bull said:


> 09 hca speed pro 79# 400gr axis 327, 350gr goldtip 339, 339gr cx300 343, 310gr cx 357 and 6.2 speed pro 379 with 29inch draw 1/4 meta g5 peep and loop with bowjax. like they say speed kills 350x339x339/450240=89.3ft with a 350gr arrow:tongue: all speeds done on a prochrono and backed up by a differernt shop.


 Kinetic Energy = mass x velocity x velocity / 450240 Yea Boy ! notice speed multiplied twice mass once. greater speed allows for less mass which means flatter trajectory with no significant loss of energy. 80# lethal for a cape buffalo.


----------



## GotstaHunt (Jul 2, 2008)

07 Bowtech Guardian
29" Draw
58 pound pull
NAP Sizzor Rest
Goldtip Xt Hunter with 100gr. tips and Blazer Vanes Right Helical
273 fps average


----------



## cummins cowboy1 (Aug 20, 2008)

what the heck is a kisser??

man I suck, PSE mach X, 70# bow set to 66 pounds, better up that to the full 70, 29" draw gold tip 5575's not sure on weight, anyways I run 100grn FP's 272fps, 

my buddy shoots an x force, 70# 26" draw radial x weaves with 100grn FP's he is at 302FPS


----------



## B0hunt3r39 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Bow Speeds*

It's in my signature as well.:wink: :Total arrow weight 371 grains= 7.68 ft lbs of kinetic energy


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

B0hunt3r39 said:


> It's in my signature as well.:wink: :Total arrow weight 371 grains= 7.68 ft lbs of kinetic energy




Don't think you'll kill much of anything with only 7.68 ft/lbs of KE!


Did you mean to type 77.68??:wink:


----------



## BowHntr72 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Conquest 3*

Matthews Con 3 with 27 inch draw, Trophy Taker Rest #70 pound limbs set at #61 pounds. 260 Grain Arrow shooting 295 fps.


----------



## BowHntr72 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Lighter Arrow*

Had an 06 Tribute and I was posting speeds in 305 range you should change your arrow go to a victory or CSL 200 and you will gain tremondous amounts of speed. You will be in the 300 range...




jbsoonerfan said:


> Just got mine back from the shop today. This thing is slow compared to some of you guys.
> 
> 06 Bowtech Tribute, 28.5" draw 70#, Ripcord rest, d-loop, G5 peep, RT 900 sights, string tamer, sims stab.
> 
> ...


----------



## B0hunt3r39 (Mar 13, 2003)

The Guardian said:


> Don't think you'll kill much of anything with only 7.68 ft/lbs of KE!
> 
> 
> Did you mean to type 77.68??:wink:


Dat was a sqewup, it was suppose to be 72.68


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*limb saver new deadzone speed bow 355 fps.*

30' 70 lbs 355 ibo , 29'' well be less 28' less then 29' 27 less then 28' and so on .


----------



## jj141979 (Mar 4, 2006)

My hunting set up for my Martin is in my sig, but I tested a 350 grain at 29" @70lbs and got 315. So I think thats just fine!! Heavy bow, weighs in at 10lbs fully dressed for hunting But I never could hold a bow like this one


----------



## Anubis (May 24, 2007)

'07 Bowtech Guardian, 60.5 lbs DW, 28.5 inches DL, 300 grains arrow: 294 FPS


----------



## DeerSpotter (Jan 29, 2007)

Let Me Hear it Again !!!




DS


----------



## SWIABOONER (Aug 19, 2006)

Crackerized 101st Airborne, 29in draw, 70lbs, 388gr Maxima hunters, G5 meta peep(3/16), d-loop. *325fps *


----------



## ntypicl11 (Sep 23, 2008)

07 Elite Synergy 29/68 400grn loop peep 4 speed nocks top and bottm 322
365grn 328
29/77 400grn no tune, just slapped on limbs, 328 with free flight release, 334 with hot spot release


----------



## ralph85 (Aug 2, 2007)

Conquest 3, about 62#, 27.5 draw, 310grn arrow, string loop and peep.......only 270fps. My 20 year old Xi at same weight, arrow, draw, etc shot 285.......progress?


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is my new setup. 08 Elite GTO 70# G5 peep, loop, 350gr arrow=315fps


----------



## 803BowHunter (Aug 14, 2008)

*PSE Dream Season and Switchback XT*

29in 70lb Dream Season 400gr Maxima 350's, kisser button, string loop, 318fps 

29in 70lb Switchback XT 400gr Maxima 350's, kisser button, string loop, 289fps


----------



## need4speed (Jul 19, 2008)

*HCA Iron Mace*

HCA Iron Mace 56# 28.5 Draw
Carbon Tech Cheetahs w/55 grain HCA total 280 gr
326fps avg. and just over 65KE
Nice and easy to draw at all angles while sitting.


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

I seen the bowtech tread on AT for the 09's and the IBO that bowtech has posted, any body got a 09 in thier hands and done their on chrono?


----------



## isti242 (Jun 10, 2008)

'07 Allegiance 26.5" smooth mod, 64#, CXL SS 328 grain, 305 fps


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

08 synergy x 60# 27 dl -360grn goldtip 55/75 ,peep, loop, quad hd= 273 fps


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

Apex 31.5" draw 64lbs 380 grain 30.5" series 22 284
Apex 31" draw 68 lbs 404 grain 29.25" x-cutter 287
Apex 7 30" draw 70 lbs 404 grain GT 7595 29" 297


----------



## Idahodawg (Oct 24, 2008)

'05 Switchback
70#
27" draw
peep
D-loop
cat whiskers
370gr Radial X-Weave STL Hunter 300

266 fps


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

60lb 29" Xforce shooting 302 with 388g Radial X arrow.
68.5 30" Diamond Marquis shooting 298 - same arrow.
70lb 30" Guardian shooting 304 - same arrow.
70lb 29" Xtec shooting 287 - same arrow.
70lb 30" GT500 shooting 322 - same arrow.


----------



## Q2XL Hunter (Jul 4, 2004)

Mathews Drenalin- 67lbs, 29.5 dl, Victory V3 arrows 100 gr tip. 406.5 total weight = 294 fps


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

*new set-up*

SuperTec / Spirals / 35.5 ATA / 5.75 brace height
61.5# , 28.5 DL , 58% letoff
AXIS N-Fused 400 / 383 grain arrow
287 fps @ 70# KE

Without question my favorite set-up to date:tongue:. It just flat out shoots.:shade:


----------



## ROB TAYLOR (Nov 23, 2003)

*New APA Black Mamba X1*

63#, 29.5" DL, string loop, aluminum peep, TT full containment rest

GT XT Hunter 55/75 with FOBS and 100gr tips....385 grains total weight

Shot through the most dependable and accurate chrono known this side of a military lab...a CED with IR skyscreens.

5 shots in a row at 314

pretty impressed with the Canucks on this bow!


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

DXT 29" 383 grains 70 lbs 295 fps.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

thespyhunter said:


> SuperTec / Spirals / 35.5 ATA / 5.75 brace height
> 61.5# , 28.5 DL , 58% letoff
> AXIS N-Fused 400 / 383 grain arrow
> 287 fps @ 70# KE
> ...


That was one of my favorite bows as well...very silent....shot great and fast as crap.

My Pro Elite with 3000s and C2s...28" on 59 lbs w/ 344 grain Nano.....274 fps...with well over an 8.5" brace


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

AlphaMax 32 29/ 71 360gr arrow Loaded string 319:thumbs_up


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That was one of my favorite bows as well...very silent....shot great and fast as crap.
> 
> My Pro Elite with 3000s and C2s...28" on 59 lbs w/ 344 grain Nano.....274 fps...with well over an 8.5" brace



I havent shot enough with C2's to say I like them or dont. I am still "stuck" on the Spirals. Your set-up with C2's is great performance for an 8.5" brace.
Thats the funny thing about the SuperTec, you cant tell the brace is below 6". I am also finding that as I lower my letoff, the better and better it holds:tongue:


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

Mathews LD @ 29"/70#--CE Maxima Hunter WF @ 475 grns going 260 fps
Mathews Apex @ 29.5"/60#--GT UL Pro 400 @ 350 grns going 277


----------



## smakdown (Dec 9, 2005)

see signature


----------



## jmm83164 (Sep 29, 2008)

*06 Martin Mag Jag*

263 fps second 30 in draw 27inch 60lb. 55/75 GoldTip 125gr Snuffer 4in helical duravane. Whisker biscuit and meta peep with BowJax suppressors
Same set up on a new Firecat 271 
and on a Moab 254.
Bare strings on the Moab and Firecat


----------



## DXTJack (Nov 11, 2008)

Mathews DXT 28 inch draw, 60 pd., 400 grain Easton Axis, Rip cord rest, 271 FPS


----------



## jd commander (Nov 3, 2007)

*2007 bt commander*

60lbs 28.5dl 302grain carbon express ss 150 shooting at 303fps


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

Renegade SBD - 30" Draw - 52 lbs. ICS Hunters - 400 grain total arrow weight - D-Loop and kisser button. 252 fps.


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mathews DXT= 28.25"/61#
Gold Tip XT + Blazer/Nocks + 100gr tip = 360 grains
String Leech + Peep= 8 grains

288fps :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

smakdown said:


> see signature


Either on of them two has got to hit like a ton of bricks...:thumbs_up


----------



## Ajulson92 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mathews Reezen 6.5 28.5" draw 60lb 400 grain arrow *276 Fps*


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

see signature and thank Micheal Deck


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

martin tracer 2 at 60 lbs and 26 draw. when i shoot it i hear a sonic boom thats how fast it is. to fast for most of you to handle. im getting a whoping, blistering, heartstoping 234 fps.

god i hate having short arms


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Got it yesterday... PSE XForce GX in digi camo... 29 inch, 65.4 lbs (dual scales to verify) and a 348 grain GT Pro400 arrow... 332fps! :thumbs_up

Now if I could just find that #10 module to get me to my 30" dl.... hmmm


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

Elite GT-500, 66lb, 30", 336 gr G.T. 22 U.L, 337 fps


----------



## igknighted (Jan 13, 2009)

Diamond Black Ice - 65lbs draw weigth - 27.5 draw lenght - Fletcher true peep sight - Hostage rest - Cabelas Extreme Stalkers at 390 grains and 27 inches = 254 fps

I plan on removing the d loop and shooting 28 inch dl, replacing my hostage rest with a drop away, and shooting lighter Trophy Ridge Hailfire 25 inch arrows with QAD Tune-a-nocks to gain some additional speed this year.

Not to sound like I do not believe you all but I would like to know exactly where you are all getting all that speed from, LOL.


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

72 XL shooting a 27 inch Blackhawk Vapor Pro Whitetail and 125 tip

66 XL shooting a 27 inch GTXT55/75 and 100 tip and GT CAA 400 and 100 grain tip

Katera Shooting GT PRO 75/95 RTAP and 125 grain tip

AlphaMax Shooting GT Pro 75/95 and 125 tip and Carbon Express Terminator Light Selects 125 grain tip


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> The following are all bows owned and tested in the last year. These are true IBO speeds that I tested at Deer30, Old English Outfitters, or in Michael's shop (Terminal Velocity)
> 
> The first 4 bows were all tested and tuned by Michael.....
> 
> ...


LIMBSAVER speedzone ibo 351 30'' 70lbs out of the boxs


----------



## B30 (Dec 27, 2007)

to the admins:
can you make all these data into a database?
for example like this:
bow model/ speed/ lbs. /draw /arrow (shaft point overall weight..)/ checkboxes for peep D-loop string silencers 

i think this would be very interesting info for all of us.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

mid 90's High country Protec 60 # draw weight, 28" draw lenght 27.5"gold tips weighing in at 358 grains. Old strings a blazing 226 fps. New string from Ron at Extrme Bowstrings and a little work by Ron . A smoking 248 fps. Thanks Ron.


----------



## P.Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

*speed #'s*

08 GTO, 63lb, 28.5 inch, 350 gr. gold tip 305fps:thumbs_up
06 Switchback 61lb, 29 inch, same arrow 278fps:thumbs_do
03 Hoyt Hypertec 65lb, 29 inch, same arrow 297fps:smile:
08 Aigil.......dont know yet, I'm still lookin for a good deal:wink:


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

08 PSE X-Force Dream Season, 29", 60lbs, 404gr GT, D-loop and peep, Alpine drop away= 282 fps


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 7, 2008)

2008 diamond marquis 70# 30" draw 400 spine 350 grain easton fatboys


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine is in my signature below.....


----------



## merc200 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Speed*

They are all impressive! Now put a broadhead on the front of those arrows and we will see how straight they shoot:wink: Ive been in this game a long time and if it isint controlable SPEED IS JUST A FAST MISS there is no substitute for the truth! I had a high country z force that shot a 440 grain arrow at 70 pounds at 335 in the mid 1990s! Put a broad head on the front and it was junk! 280 to 290 fps with a fixed blade bh is about the limit for FORGIVNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just my 2 cents:crazy:


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

AM32 in sig @ 63 lb 29"

468gr @ 265


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

am32 in sig


----------



## kathy (Jun 3, 2006)

*speed*

09 82nd 
29.5 inch draw
420 grain acc pro hunter
287fps


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

2009 APA Black Mamba MX2
30 inch draw
70lbs
398 grain Maxima @

336 Fps


----------



## SilverFlash (Feb 24, 2009)

337 FPS

28.5" @ 65lbs


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

08 101st airborne 
65/29 shooting 450 grain beman black max at 279


----------



## camo25 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Elite gto*

My gto is set at 29" draw, 70lb, gold tip arrow 359 gr, 3 arrows through the chrony blistering at 329,328,332. Now that is smokin'


----------



## midwest bone (Mar 7, 2009)

GT-500 29" @ 70lbs. Maxima hunters (317).


----------



## uncle of hunlee (Mar 26, 2009)

xforce 6
30"
90pownds
1440 grain arrouw
199 foots per secound

warp speed


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

Declaration III, 28.5 in draw, 70.5lb, 360 grain arrow 317


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

09 Monster 29" 70lbs
rip cord rest, d-loop, peep, 412grn axis 318fps


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

08 X-Force Dreamseason
28 in DL
68lbs
340 grain arrow
320 fps.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

*speed*

07 guardian 28 inches 394 grains peep d-loop 69lbs speed knocks 280 fps.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Bear Whitetail II 29.5" 62# 212 fps!! It hits where I aim up to 35 yds without issue!!


----------



## steve60x (Jan 15, 2009)

x-force 29 3/8" 61 lbs 305 grn arrow 338 fps


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Mathews reezen 6.5 63lbs. 28in. draw, Mathews down force rest, specialty hooded peep with clairifier, loop, Easton ACE 315rg.= 313fps


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Mathews Conquest apex. 28in draw, 54lbs, lizard tongue rest, hooded peep with clairifier, 450grain gold tip 30X pros= 212fps. SMOKING FAST. lol


----------



## tomk09 (Apr 18, 2009)

08 slayer 31" 70lb 390g=305fps. 360g=315fps


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Loop, G5 1/4" peep and kisser on the string. See sig for arrow speed and weight.:shade:


----------



## ftrahan (Jun 12, 2007)

Equalizer, 60#s, 27" DL, 364 grain arrow, 275 fps. 61+ K.E.


----------



## Idahodawg (Oct 24, 2008)

Got a new bow, so I'm posting again. This one is a Hoyt Alphamax 32 at 27" and 70# (measured). Arrow is a 26" Carbon Express Maxima Hunter with Blazer wraps, Blazer broadhead vanes, Blazer nocks, and a 100gr tip for a total weight of 378 grains. Rest is a QAD Ultra Pro HD, and the only things on the string are a G5 meta large hunter peep, string loop, and the one little string leech thingy at the bottom.

287 fps :thumbs_up


----------



## LBmaN (Mar 30, 2008)

my hunting bow: 175 fps with a 380gr arrow.


----------



## 190+ (Apr 8, 2006)

09 Captain 71lbs. 30" 356 grain arrow= 320 maxium arrows at 28".
08 82nd 71 lbs 30" 390 grain arrow =325 fps


----------



## lineman2002 (Mar 17, 2008)

*speed*

Mathews monster 28dl 50lbs 270gr arrow 333fps
Crackertized Elite GT500 28dl 55lbs 273gr arrow 320fps


----------



## backstrap steve (Feb 27, 2008)

Hoyt vectrix plus. (Best huntin bow by hoyt) imo! Gold tip pro hunter 386 grains. 29 inch 71lbs and I'm gettin 298fps. I'm satisfied!


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

Omen 28"/70# - 405grain = 320FPS

Changed to 28"/65# - 370grain =320FPS


----------



## Young1 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Reezen*

09 reezen 7.0 ...... 65#, 29.5 DL ...... 442 gr arrow= 265 fps, 367 gr arrow=297, 360 gr arrow= 301fps


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

my new xlr8 at 80lbs 30 inch draw and a 436 grain axis arrow 355 fps with hunting set up and with a 414 grain ce maxiama 362. 118.7 lbs of KE with the axis i know crazy


----------



## reezen7 (Jul 7, 2009)

mathews reezen 7.0 72 # 29" draw 378 grain cabelas stalker extreme shaft 75 gr point. 309 fps


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

AM 32 - 70lbs 405gr. Goldtips...281fps


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

82nd airborne 27 inch
56lbs
5.4 grains
314.4


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

From my last chrono session....
07' Xforce 29 3/8" DL 70# DW

370 grains at 351fps
395 grains at 349fps

These speeds are not "adjusted" as I usually do by knocking off 7fps in case the chrono is off and somebody else's reads different. Dloop and 3/16" G5 Meta peep are on the string as usual. And yes I've been stretching out my DL little by little and have found where I am the most comfortable.

BTW dont shoot a darton system techno hunt at those speeds and arrow weight's, the wall behind the screen will end up stopping the arrow...not the screen itself. And yes I found out the hard way! Never thought those special tips wold pass through but they can and will!!!!


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

reezen 6.5 at 28 inch draw GT arrows and 85 grain tip i am getting 307 fps


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

jrip said:


> From my last chrono session....
> 07' Xforce 29 3/8" DL 70# DW
> 
> 370 grains at 351fps
> ...


damn that's fast.. makes my Omen look bad


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

soulless said:


> damn that's fast.. makes my Omen look bad


Maybe so but I bet your omen is a tad bit easier to hold at full draw. She's fast but itchin' to go at full draw.


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

6" Monster

Shooting 65lbs at 330fps
70lbs at 348fps
73lbs at 356fps
81lbs at 374fps


Im now shooting it at 70lbs it shoot great easy to hold and plenty fast for hunting. Plus ive got a 6 pin sight and I need some pin gap!


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

'09 Martin FireCat
60# dw
29" dl
50.5gn. on string (including speed nocks)
396 gn. arrow
280 fps.


----------



## stevet (Feb 1, 2004)

*Real speeds*

Buckmaster G2 GSL hunting bow (2004 model).

28 inch draw length
~55 pounds
530 grain XX75 Easton aluminum arrows
209 fps


I own a modern, high end bow, too, but this is my first choice for hunting. 30 inches axle to axle, it only weighs 3 pounds and balances perfectly.


----------



## JTC3495 (Jul 30, 2009)

Diamond Rock, 60#, 28" dl, Beman Bowhunter @ 382 , 257 fps.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Limbsaver DZ-36
60#
31.5" Draw length
377 Grain Arrow
D-loop and peep on string
292 FPS - Two shots through crono with same speed.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Limbsaver Speedzone 

70#, 29" DL, 400 grain Fatboy arrow
D-loop and G5 Meta Peep

304 FPS


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

My buddy shot his Mathews Switchback XT right after me

72#, 29" DL, 380 grain Gold Tip arrow
D-loop and G5 Meta Peep
285 FPS


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

1995 Martin/Nugent Ultimate Beast
60# DW
29" DL
413gn GT XT
272 fps.


----------



## bux n dux (Dec 9, 2005)

30" 62# Monster with 446 gr arrow = 291 fps.


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

2008 APA Mamba X1 with 27" draw and 66" pull shooting 353 grain lightspeeds, fletcher peep, not much else on string.

Average chrono speed over about 6 arrows ( not my chrono ) was 302 FPS (low of 299, high of 303).


Another guy at the range had his 08 X1 with 25" draw and some stupidly short arrows of ????? grains , he got 285 FPS out of the same chrono, I was impressed.

D*


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*arrow speed*

Well I'll jump in here for kicks....

Hunting- Mathews Monster... 27.5" draw, 60lb.pull, 314fps.!!!!:wink:

3D- Mathews DrennyLD... 27 3/4" draw, 60lb.pull, 284fps!!!:tongue:

Indoor- Mathews Apex... 27 3/4" draw, 54lb.pull, 214fps!!!

Field- Mathews DrennyLD... 27 3/4"draw, 56lb.pull, 272fps!!!:wink:


----------



## jth091 (Jan 14, 2009)

Admiral 60lbs 27.5dl 378grains 266fps


----------



## CESx2 (Sep 23, 2008)

09 PSE X-Force GX 
28.5 draw, 
64lb pull, 
322 grains 
shooting 328 FPS :wink:


----------



## ONEIDAONE (Mar 6, 2004)

09 deadzone, 350 grain arrow, #59, 28''. 285 fps


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

X-Force Omen
28" DL @ 67 lbs
CF X-weave 300
375 grain arrow
331fps


----------



## CHTX-4 (Sep 9, 2009)

See sig.


----------



## Muliefever (Jun 2, 2009)

Diamond Black Ice
60#
28.5" draw
340 gr arrow
388 fps


----------



## JBRECKO (Jan 6, 2009)

Switchback xt 375gr. 62lbs 30inch wisker bis.280fps.REEZEN 6.5 335gr. 60lbs 30inch quad pro 314fps,both bows have d loops and meta peeps.


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

Diamond Marquis, 67lb 29", 364 gr arrow 294 FPS.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Limbsaver DZ-36
60 #
31.5" Draw
378 Grain Easton Lightspeed
292 FPS


----------



## electric sheep (Mar 23, 2009)

Muliefever` said:


> Diamond Black Ice
> 60#
> 28.5" draw
> 340 gr arrow
> 388 fps


That is 113fpe are you sure from a 60lb bow??????? Or typing error.


----------



## cougarslayer (Aug 24, 2009)

*Speed*

82nd Airborne 65lbs Beman ICS Hunter 340's @ 385 grains whisker biscuit, d loop 296fps


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

my mathews monster xlr8 at 30 inch draw 80lbs with a 436 grain arrow is 355 fps and with my cx maximas at 414 its shoots 360 fps


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

*82nd ab*

62lbs, 30inch draw, 420 grain cx linejammer 350, loaded string 307 fps note I tuned and played with this last night for 7 hours but finally found the sweet spots after countless different variations


----------



## matthews855 (Sep 8, 2009)

Matthew's Comqeust II, 60#, Gold Tip 35/55, 65 gr target point, quick tune drop away, 288 fps


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

update.....

X7, 29 1/4" dl at 57#'s w/370gr GT XT 5575- 299 fps

bowmadness 29" dl at 60# w/315gr is 312fps

bowmadness 26" dl at 46# w/275 is 260fps


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Athens Accomplice
70#
29dl
403gr
299fps


----------



## mathe011 (Nov 17, 2008)

Reezen 6.5 28/70
Easton FMJ 425 grain total
291 fps


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

See signature for my set-up, speed 342.


----------



## sirRUTSalot (Jul 10, 2008)

alright here we go

PSE OMEN 29" 70# MEta peep, loop, Expert II

351gr CF300PRO 351 fps!!

450gr Blackhawk Vapor 313fps!!!!!!!! ( now thats insane )

Now thats a bow, i love it.


----------



## 1justright (Feb 24, 2009)

2009 DXT 29" 70lb 1/4" RAD Peep, Rope Loop, Axis Nanos 403gr total
294 FPS


----------



## abowhunr (May 24, 2007)

Out of box PSE Omen turned down to 61 pounds and 29 inch draw shooting 394 grain arrows with long D Loop to get me some of my actual drawlength back and also a big hunting peep runs at 311 fps. That will work for me and gonna leave it right where it is at for this season. Shoots awesome.


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

357.....before wiskers, the 349 below is unbelievably quite, ready to hunt!!


----------



## Drewett2 (Jul 17, 2009)

*323*

323 fps. Setup in signature.


----------



## Bowtech_Fan (Apr 30, 2009)

09 bowtech admiral 70# @ 28" with 355 gr maxima 3-d select - 303 fps


----------



## AW135751 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Xlr8*

XLR8 29" 65lb loaded string with loop 357FPS!! Ohh yeah arrow is Vforce HV V1 350 weighing in at 331 gr.


----------



## foxj66 (Aug 31, 2009)

Limbsaver DZ-30
Drawing 29 with 67 pounds of draw
Meta peep, string leechs, D Loop
Vibracheck, Limbsaver drop away
CX maxima 350 cut 28.25 with blazers and 100g tip
Shooting 298 arrows weigh 379ish 
IBO was 325


----------



## colterdufault (Feb 5, 2007)

2007 Martin Slayer w/ nitrous, 82 pounds, 400 grain arrow (I know its a little light but the bow loves them but all the same I cant recommend this setup), only at a 27" draw, shooting 314fps.


----------



## NoSights (Oct 1, 2009)

*Speed...OK.*

Hoyt Spectra 1000
Round wheel cams.
Finger tab release.
XX75 2216's with 125 grain points.

A WHOPPING 215 FPS

Ruger M77 30-06 
180 grain Nosler Ballistic tip

2700 FPS

Ruger Super Balckhawk .44 Magnum
250 grain Sierra Sillhouette bullet.

!500 FPS.

All depends on how fast you want to miss.


----------



## joker1 (Sep 22, 2005)

*speed*

Mathews Monster 29" 69# Easton fatboys 405gr pronghorn rest rockin rooster strings 344fps


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Martin 08' Slayer X w/M-Pro cam
65# DW
29.5" DL
358 gr. Lightspeed 400's
D loop & Fletcher peep 
285 fps


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

electric sheep said:


> That is 113fpe are you sure from a 60lb bow??????? Or typing error.


That cought my attention as well. I'm thinking it must be closer to 288 fps?


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Speed*

Bowtech General, 65 lbs. 27.5" draw, whisker biscuit, 350 gr. GT 55/75: 270 fps


----------



## Keens (Dec 29, 2007)

Remington 700 LTR, 165gr. Fusion, 2,800 fps.


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

In the sig.


----------



## Deucesdad1 (Nov 25, 2009)

09 dream season 365 gr. 27" draw 309fps


----------



## hunttillidie (Dec 1, 2009)

my bow= hoyt vtec 63 pounds rebel hunter arrows 265 =/ terminator hunters 275=) 60 ought pounds energy.
dads bow= hoyt katera at somthin over 75 pounds, 310 fps! with a carbon express cx 400 30'' at 9.8 gpi 100 grain head and feathers. totaling in above 400 grains all told delivers over 80 ft pounds of energy:mg::teeth:


----------



## stratosdude (Dec 29, 2009)

*08 High Country Speed Force*

29 draw 60lbs string peep,string loop, cx 200 arrows 345 grains, 315 fps


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

2009 Mathews Monster 

27.5"
63#
Peep
Loop
310gr X ringer


326FPS :thumbs_up


----------



## Ghost1313 (Oct 29, 2009)

Not as impressive as the speed from the guys with the "speed bows " but:

Hoyt Powerhawk
29.5" DL
67 lbs 
426 gr total arrow weight
271.2 fps


----------



## Patsplace (Nov 4, 2009)

It will probably get up to 285-290 when I have it turned up.


----------



## hunttillidie (Dec 1, 2009)

Ghost1313 said:


> Not as impressive as the speed from the guys with the "speed bows " but:
> 
> Hoyt Powerhawk
> 29.5" DL
> ...


your also shooting a good heavy arrow so youll have optimal ke and penetration


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

'09 Martin Saber
60#/30"
Whisker Biscuit
360gr PSE X-Weave Stealth 200's
D-loop, factory string vibration dampeners

270 f.p.s.


----------



## D'Rec (Dec 11, 2009)

82nd 72# 29in 372gr. 317fps


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

Athens Accomplice 34 at 59 lbs 28.75in draw shooting a 300 grain GT. 312FPS


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

82lb king cobra, 30in draw g5meta hunting peep, dloop qad ultra rest 302 fps 560gr arrows(rebel hunter 75-90 4in fletch helical) with 70lbs and 420gr arrows I think it was 340

Xforce dreamseason 556gr arrows 86lbs 294fps 30.5inch draw


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

2007 PSE X-Force 7, 62#, 28" draw, 312gr target arrow = 320 fps

I haven't chrono'd my hunting arrows (352gr).


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

prestige 28 dl 60# 380 grains @ 280


----------



## srgwheeler (Jan 9, 2010)

82nd 68lb 30 draw loop and peep 450gn goldtips 301fps


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

271


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*pse super short gx 29 draw*

338 gr arrow on 68lbs 331fps
460 gr arrow on 70lbs 290fps

bow turbwo

338 gr arrow on 68 lbs 340 fps

my goal is a 500 gr huntin arrow around 285


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

09 gx6 29" 60#300 grain 329fps!peep and loop


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Mathews DXT...29" draw...67.8 lbs...Gold Tip XT Hunters...100 gr. tip...296FPS


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

PSE HF6 390gr CX maxima hunt. 70lb/29" 324fps
PSE Omen 390gr CX maxima hunt. 60lb/29" 321fps


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

out of the box axe 7, 60-70 set at 65. 341 grain fatboy, 28"( need to check as it seems short) peep and loop. 297.6


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

09 omen 29/65 meta peep and loop 325gr 348 and 435gr fmj 307 to 309.:thumbs_up


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

2009 Bowtech SNIPER @71lb, 29in, 407gr Easton AC's, Trophy Taker Rest, 283 fps,


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

1982 chevy van, 2 wheel drive, 4.3L engine, running about 55mph with both headlight on down an old country road at O dark thirty, and they walk right out in front, gets them every time.


----------



## redneck47441 (Sep 19, 2008)

tannman said:


> 1982 chevy van, 2 wheel drive, 4.3L engine, running about 55mph with both headlight on down an old country road at O dark thirty, and they walk right out in front, gets them every time.


What the IBO on that got any pics? I used those before just find toyotas to be more impact resistant LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

redneck47441 said:


> What the IBO on that got any pics? I used those before just find *toyotas* to be more impact resistant LMAO!!!!!!!!


I bet you get better speed with that sticky gas pedal.......:wink:


----------



## dragonfreak9 (Jan 24, 2010)

2010 Hoyt AlphaMax 32 27"dl 71lbs., meta peep, string leaches, Beman ICS hunters @ 357 gr... 308 fps.


----------



## papahoyt (Aug 10, 2009)

08 Elite xl 30in 340gr arrow 304fps 62lb


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

see signature :thumbs_up


----------



## skunkbear (Apr 17, 2007)

'08 APA Mamba X2 (7 1/16" brace)
28.5"
71lb
440gr Axis
meta peep
string loop
bow jax
293fps

35lb, 56" Osage selfbow 420gr. GT.......don't know don't care


----------



## FlyingArcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Burner*

29" 64# Loop and peep - 330 gr Arrow " 329 fps.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

check out my youtube footage at topofutaharchery about the 2010 PSE AXE 6 as shot through the chrono on camera!


----------



## leap (Mar 24, 2009)

06 Bowtech Allegiance - 28 1/2 draw -#70 -410 grn - 303 fps


----------



## floridabuck (Oct 15, 2009)

8.5 Z28 80# 405grn 29'' 309fps


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

2010 Mathews Z7 - 28.5 inch draw set at 70# shooting 375 grains (total weight) = 295 FPS... Alot of it depends on your draw length too. If I could shoot a 29 - 30 inch draw I would be breaking the 300FPS mark


----------



## naughty1 (Dec 17, 2008)

tannman said:


> 1982 chevy van, 2 wheel drive, 4.3L engine, running about 55mph with both headlight on down an old country road at O dark thirty, and they walk right out in front, gets them every time.


Better double check your combo, thats not possible, bash, bash. LOL! Really though, 96 Geo Prism, work beater, 52 mph. It lacks speed, but has more kenetic energy than any OMEN. Launched the deer about 15 feet in the air and threw it about 125 feet. Threw it in the trunk, brought it to work. Gutted and skun er out. Buddy of mine came to pick it up, and said, sure glad ya left the head on! Otherwise I'da thought it was your neighbors lab. LMAO!!! TRUE STORY


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

09 Elite GT500. 28/70.6lbs , 350gr. 318fps. It was 319 but I lost 1 fp per second with the new strings and cables.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

08.5 gt500
60.1 " dw, 28" dl right on, 300 grain arrow---> 314 fps :darkbeer:


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I do realize this is basicly a man's thread. Maybe a little bit of a peeing contest, but I am going to ask some of the shop owners/ or your women to put up some lower poundage speeds. I think they are probably more important to us, for maximum efficency, whether for hunting, or 3D? I argue with my friend all the time about this, but if I'm going to take a 35 yds shot on a deer, I want to be responsible enough to do the best I can, to take that deer quick/hard. I am not that experienced at your 3D shooting, but could see the benifits in the power for accuracy?? Makes a difference in what/when/and where I will shoot.  I also find this stuff fascinating???:wink: High speed, out of a lower poundage bow, with a shorter draw length, is impressive tecnology!! That means I have hope!!


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

alien x 61# 29.5 DL 302 gr arrow 333.6 fps


----------



## NHProFF (Sep 25, 2009)

2010 Maxxis 35 - 70# - 30" - meta peep and d loop, 28.5" easton axis arrows - 100 gr tip - 2" fusion vanes (400 gr approx) = 300 - 299.8 - 299.8...


----------



## fisher002 (Feb 18, 2009)

'08 Mathews DXT - 64# 29"DL; Downforce rest, peep, loop shooting GT 5575 w/ total weight of 377gr. = 292fps.


----------



## cd322 (Oct 20, 2009)

Check signature at bottom


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

DESTROYER 350 29"dr 69#,just under 350gr arrow 343fps


----------



## deernutz (Dec 19, 2008)

Mine is in the signature. Pretty good speed with a log. Have some GT 7595 weighing in about 450 that I haven't run through the chrono yet. Also looking to get some new arrows that would bring the weight to around 400 grains. Kinda excited to see what kind of speed I can get!


----------



## BWHNTR4LF (Jan 16, 2006)

2006 Hoyt Trykon XL 68lbs/31.5" 475 gr arrow at 270
2010 Mathews Monster 7 70lbs/31" 475 gr arrow at 306


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

mathews c4 66 pounds 28 inch draw 284


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

Hemi08 said:


> DESTROYER 350 29"dr 69#,just under 350gr arrow 343fps


your about 10fps faster than anyone iv seen or shot through the chrono.


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

*2010 Elite Judge*

My 2010 Elite Judge through two different shop chrony's.

71lb 350 gr. 331fps
66lb 335 gr. 332fps

This is at 29" and both poundages are maxed out. It now has 114 limb deflection limbs on it. (thanks jcmorgan31)


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

P&y417bull so ur saying this is good or bad?


----------



## Atrof (Aug 18, 2007)

*2007 Guardien*

70#, 28.5" dl., *540*gr. arrow = :drummer:............. _*245*_ fps.It is slow but deadly.Yeah.


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

Hemi08 said:


> P&y417bull so ur saying this is good or bad?


im saying you should prob check your chrono as the destroyers iv shot and seen shot are not getting 343 at 29/70 with a 350gr arrow.they are more like 330 to 336 and thats without anything on the string.


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

Even if I was shooting LESS I have posted my meas. So BUY 1 and prove it or move on!


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

MAN! Not trying to start anything, honestly, but it seems like most everyone shoots light arrows. I shot one blacktail deer with a 385 grain arrow that was doing 290fps and it didn't punch through a deer's shoulder at 16 yards, since then, the heavy ones, 440+, get thrown out of my bows.


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hemi, I got your back on this one man, I am out at the Bowtech factory once a week and I have seen BC's that say up to 345. Most are in the 337-343 range.


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

*Update*

Updated numbers...new Vapor Trail string/cable set.....

2009 Mathew's Monster 6, with G5 peep (6 grains), D-loop, and Mathew's speed thingies on the string....27.5" draw, 63#

Easton Flatline 340, 27", 100 grain field tip, 5" wrap and Blazer vanes, total weight 367 grains

3 shot average of 308 fps........equals out to 77 # of Kinetic energy


I really like my Monster!!!!


----------



## 01bandit513 (Dec 31, 2009)

2009 pse omen 60lb 330 gr arrow 27in draw 320fps


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

See signature
Bow set at 30"/70#


----------



## NCSU archery (Oct 3, 2006)

Monster xlr8: see sig


----------



## 4wd-n-archery (Apr 16, 2009)

*Darton Pro 2500 311 fps*

Darton Pro 2500; 60 pound bow maxed out to 63 pounds, Gold Tip Ultra Light 400 arrows - 360 grns., QAD Dropaway. 28 1/2" draw.
311 fps


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

alien x 28 DL 359gr. arrow 276FPS with 54DW...and a loaded string peep with d loop and bowjax dampners!!! not bad at all...


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine is shooting right at IBO no tune job done

28" -20fps
61lbs -18fps
390gr -13fps
string wt -5fps

total = go off top end of IBO 330 - 56 = 274fps / Real life chrono 3 times = 273fps

as you can see in my sig it is shooting very very close to IBO....


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

Destroyer 350
28 1/2" draw
364 grain CXL 250
53 lbs
282 fps


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Z7
28.5" / 68.8#
368gr. CX Maxima
300 FPS:shade:


----------



## naughty1 (Dec 17, 2008)

10 JUDGE, 29-1/8th, 69.1 lbs, 402 grn arrow, loaded string, 326.3fps


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

This is according to OT2, since I haven't yet recieved the arrows and need to find someone local that has a chrono.

Hoyt PowerHawk 65 lb 29" DL.
303 IBO
Beman ICS Hunters at 384.5 total weight

*272.00 FPS
63.10 KE*

Not bad, eh?


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

2008 UltraElite
60 lb
27 inch
300 grn Easton Fatboy
282 Fps

Perfect for ASA


----------



## swiftshot (Mar 31, 2010)

*Speed*

Mathews DXT 28.5 with peep and d loop 70 lbs with a Gold tip xt hunter blazer vanes 85 grain tip 26.5 inch total length, total arrow weight 356 grains, 297 FPS.

New bow 
Bowtech Destroyer 340 29 inch draw peep and D Loop 70 lbs exact same arrow 
326 FPS and a lot quieter.


----------



## Zbizzle911 (Jan 18, 2010)

Mission voyager 31"DL matthews downforce rest CX rebel lite 6075's cut to 31" 100 gr Fp @ 68lbs going 296fps


----------



## BIGPAPAPUMP (Apr 9, 2008)

*Reezen 6.5 / martin firecat*

REEZEN - 29 @ 65 W/366 gr Line Jammers 307 fps.

FIRECAT 29 @ 65 W/355 gr 250 Maxima 311 fps.


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

*wow!!!*

I would like to shoot mine through some of ya'lls chrono's,you might have some numbers backwards or somethin. The OP ask for real speeds.Anyways I shoot an Admiral 28.5" 68lbs. 375gr. Axis N Fused @ 295 fps or maybe its 592 fps.lol


----------



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

09 Alphamax

62lb (maxed out)

29''DL

378gr Arrow

283 FPS


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

Bowtech Destroyer 340 70# 29" Maxima Hunter 350s at 382gr. Getting 314 fps. Shot 3 arrows all the same weight and got 314 on all 3 shots.


----------



## dartonbob (Jun 20, 2005)

*speed numbers*

2010 Darton Pro 3800 55# 27" 275 gr. Maxima 150 - 325 fps.

2008 Darton Pro 3000 55# 27" 275 gr. Maxima 150 - 311 fps.


----------



## citrus (Feb 26, 2008)

Strother SR 71 29 in. draw at 60.72 lbs. with a 393 grain Gold Tip Pro Hunter is 292 fps


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

mathews monster 6, 28" draw, 71 pounds, 466 grain arrow = 290 fps


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

AM35 29" 70lbs

353gr arrow 307fps

245gr speed pro 360fps( Yeah I know its a really light arrow, but it was 1 shot and I just wanted to see what it would hit)


----------



## easy76 (Dec 6, 2008)

2010 PSE Vendetta XL

31.5" draw length

60# draw weight

1/8 inch G5 Meta peep

D-loop

Gold Tip Series 22 arrows, 402 grains

306 feet per second

:darkbeer:


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

'09 Alien X
61lbs.
28.5" DL
312 grain arrow
Peep,Loop
314FPS.


----------



## FTBLFAN (Mar 3, 2010)

2010 Martin Pantera
31" draw
67 Lbs
387 grain arrow
Vapor Trail strings/Meta Peep/no silencers or speed nocks
303 FPS

2009 Bowtech Sentinel
30.5" draw w long loop
53 Lbs
330 grain arrow
Vapor Trail strings/Meta Peep/no silencers or speed nocks
284 FPS


----------



## 9pointnorm (Mar 5, 2010)

2010 monster 7
66 lbs. 30 in.
string loop 
g5 peep
dead end string stop
360 gr maxima 250=330fps
7095 gold tip ted nugent 445 gr= 293fps


----------



## bowtechhunter64 (Jul 19, 2007)

Athens 34 Accomplice 60# 30" DL 400gr. arrow with peep d loop WB rest shooting 280 fps.


----------



## 5younguns (Mar 18, 2008)

*25.5 draw*

Info. is in my signature


----------



## lumbermill (Mar 20, 2004)

Bowtech Guardian 
30.5"
74.6lb
377gr. Easton Flatline
18gr on string
323fps


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

Maxxis 31
74#
28.5" Draw
390gr Cheetah 300's
301fps

406gr ICS Hunter
296fps


----------



## critterstalker (Jan 11, 2010)

alpine silverado @71# easton flatline 405gr 305fps/380gr 315fps I would never hunt with this one was just curious / 430gr 290fps. Whats with all these 300-360gr arrows? I thought mine where on the light side.Is just for bragging rights or do people really hunt with them?I've only been at this a year so I'm just trying to learn the pros and cons of the weights of arrows


----------



## EugeneB (Mar 12, 2010)

BowTech Old Glory, #70, 32", 450 grain arrow, 5 grain peep = 305fps ... 92 KE :darkbeer:


----------



## scrawnyPilgrim (May 1, 2009)

2009 martin saber with the stock double helix crappy string.

70#, 25.25" draw length, 518 +/- 2 grains FMJ - Only @ 216 FPS avg.

I plan on buying a new vapor trail string and cable and switching to a no peep to see if that gives me an increase in speed at all.


----------



## lumbermill (Mar 20, 2004)

critterstalker said:


> alpine silverado @71# easton flatline 405gr 305fps/380gr 315fps I would never hunt with this one was just curious / 430gr 290fps. Whats with all these 300-360gr arrows? I thought mine where on the light side.Is just for bragging rights or do people really hunt with them?I've only been at this a year so I'm just trying to learn the pros and cons of the weights of arrows


Yep I hunt with them. Put a 380gr Lightspeed through a 140lb doe quartering to me at 37yards this year. It exited out the offside hip. I had to dig my broadhead out of the tree behind her. The key is to tune ones bow. If you have a big heavy arrow with 150lbs kinetic energy, but it hits the target sideways....you won't get any penetration. Tuning is the key. FOC is the other key. There is way more to physics than KE.


----------



## bwlacy (Mar 28, 2009)

2009 82nd
Wicked 1 Strings
27.5 mods, really measures 28
70 lbs
Super peep with no insert
Tied on nock point
Eliminator button
2 speed nocks top and bottom

458 grain CX Terminator Hunter Select at 305fps


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*here goes*

1st. 82nd airborne 28in dl- 65 pounds 304fps 345 grain arrow

2nd. 82nd airborne 28in dl 70 pounds 360 grain arrow 322 fps

3rd. hoyt trykon xt 28in dl 70 pounds 360 grain arrow 296 fps


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

Dxt 70# 29in draw peep and loop 412 gr bemans rip cord rest 286fps


----------



## fishstu (Dec 11, 2008)

I must be on another planet speed wise.
My 2005 29 inch switchback @ 65lbs, loop, STS (no string thingies), UAD drop away rest shoots a 390 (28 inch axis 400) gram arrow at 275fps, which I think is pretty good. I shot a Z7 set up the same with the same arrow @ 290 fps.
No plans to change bow yet - my bow is deadly quiet - have shoot many a deer and turkey out of group, with the rest of the group just standing there looking around not knowing what was going on.


----------



## stalker350 (Feb 8, 2010)

Destroyer 350 72# 29.5" draw 360grain Flatlines 
348FPS...!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

2010 PSE Vendetta 59 lbs,29" dl and a 362 gr CX Max Hntr = 292 fps

2008 PSE HF 6 60lbs,29"dl and a 362 gr CX Max Hntr = 305 fps.

2010 PSE Chaos 47 lbs 23.5" dl V6 victory 215 fps


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

See below


----------



## Groganslayer (Mar 6, 2006)

well said Lumbermill!


----------



## herm25 (Feb 14, 2010)

in the sig


----------



## papahoyt (Aug 10, 2009)

GT500 65lb 345gr arrow g5 peep and loop 326fps. Quest XPB 65lb 385gr arrow 30in 294fps


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

Ross Carnivore its in my sig


----------



## cowchip (Mar 15, 2003)

*256*

06 bowtech old glory 61# 28inch draw 400 gr gold tip gets 256


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Mathews Legacy set @ 61.5# 29.5 drawlength 330grn Victory VForce HV 350= 291fps.


----------



## DBL4ARMSHIVVER (May 1, 2008)

O7 ally 29/70 380grns 311fps


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

pse gx 79lbs 29 draw super peep and d loop

446gr arrow at 324fps :smile_red_bike::


wife's

2010 contender 50lbs 27in super peep d loop and no gloves

306gr arrow at 260fps


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

60# 29" Triumph with 353 grain arrow @ 283-284


----------



## Ipsdrew (Jul 25, 2009)

09 X-Force GX 63# 29" draw limbdriver with Maxima [email protected] = 318 fps


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

09 Alpine Ventura, 62lbs, 28.5dl, 323 grain Fatboy's, 304fps


----------



## critterstalker (Jan 11, 2010)

lumbermill said:


> Yep I hunt with them. Put a 380gr Lightspeed through a 140lb doe quartering to me at 37yards this year. It exited out the offside hip. I had to dig my broadhead out of the tree behind her. The key is to tune ones bow. If you have a big heavy arrow with 150lbs kinetic energy, but it hits the target sideways....you won't get any penetration. Tuning is the key. FOC is the other key. There is way more to physics than KE.


those are good points thanks.So it worked on a doe but what about 300lb muleys ,600lb elk,and then big ol'fat black bears.I wouldn't want to have to change arrows depending on the game I was hunting. out west here you never know what is going to cross your path.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathews Monster 63.5lb 360gr arrow is 312fps

Mathews Drenalin 70lbs 404gr arrow is 280fps

Pse Xforce 70lbs 455gr arrow is 299fps

all bows 28.5" draw, loop, and Meta Peepsite.

Cold Weather


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have two AM35s . Both are set at 63 pounds shooting 374 grain Fatboys at 286 fps at 28.5 inches


----------



## JimmyIkeLee (Dec 27, 2007)

Alien X 
29.5 inch draw
71 Pounds 
Tru Peep & D loop 
366 grain arrow 

322 FPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROON130 (Aug 13, 2007)

*My BowTechs*

08 General-305gr @ 274fps- 27.5/60

09 82nd-467gr @ 273fps- 27.5/70


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Bowtech Destroyer 350

29"
403 grains
70lbs
320 fps...


----------



## flat-lander (Mar 19, 2007)

*crono speed*

2009 Dream Season 60#, 28"draw,332 grain CX maxima hunter 297 F.P.S.


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

2010 Hoyt Powerhawk 56#, 27" Draw, 336 grain Beman ICS hunter 233 FPS


----------



## swampdonkeysk (Jul 8, 2008)

Alien X: 66lbs, 29inch, 440gr= 280fps


----------



## alphaburner (Jan 28, 2010)

*speed*

2010 alphaburner 29"draW 71# 415GRN =323FPS WITH PEEP AND LOOP 09 GT 500 29 1/2 DRAW 70# 415GRN=312 WITH PEEP LOOP KISSER STRING JAX


----------



## Elkvalleyhunter (Oct 26, 2009)

'07 Bowtech Guardian 80lb, 29" draw, peep, loop, string leeches
405 grain arrow 306.5 fps
463 grain arrow 289.3 fps
530 grain arrow 272.7 fps

'09 Bowtech Captain 70lb, 29 1/2" draw, peep, loop
392 grain arrow 302 fps
352 grain arrow 312 fps


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Elkvalleyhunter said:


> '07 Bowtech Guardian 80lb, 29" draw, peep, loop, string leeches
> 405 grain arrow 306.5 fps
> 463 grain arrow 289.3 fps
> 530 grain arrow 272.7 fps
> ...


Forgot the poundage bud.:shade:


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

28.5 draw 340 g arrow 65lbs.= 327:thumbs_up 350 Destroyer


----------



## Elkvalleyhunter (Oct 26, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> Forgot the poundage bud.:shade:


80lbs and 70lbs. As stated, that would be the poundage.... Bud!:set1_punch:


----------



## 1Hole Wunder (Feb 26, 2008)

2009 rytera alien X 60LBS. 28" draw, Gold tip 22 Series, 304grns. 308FPS.


----------



## tazmig33 (Feb 27, 2010)

Elite synergy 28DL 69# 424 grains tube peep and d loop 269fps


----------



## gungho (Dec 16, 2003)

2010 dreamseson 29" 65lb axis arrows at 300spine 454gn at 293fps


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

*speed*

179" ata front motor dragster 410" blown small block on alky. 7.38 sec at 186 mph in 1320 feet that should top all the egos on speed


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Ross Cardiac 27in dl, 55lb draw, g5 meta peep, loop, easton st excels 301gr @281 fps! :tongue:


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

08 DXT 70#
vital gear star pro single pin slider ( in lost camo )
Mathews HDII rest
true ball stinger release
4" Fuse axium stabilizer
Arrow web 5 arrow quiver
peep & kisser
28 1/2" Carbon express terminator lite hunter set up to hunt w/100grain g5 montecs,444grains
Chrono says 261 fps,67.1 ft-lbs. Ke.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

check the sig


----------



## Brian F (Jan 8, 2007)

Alphamax 35 28.5" 64lbs 318 grain Victory VX-22 305fps


----------



## citrus (Feb 26, 2008)

SR 71
60.72#
29" draw
393 grain Goldtip Pro Hunter
292fps


----------



## mathews694 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Destroyer Speeds*

2010 Bowtech Destroyer 350
70 lbs
29" Draw
380 Grain CX Maximas 350s
324 fps

CX Pile Driver Hunters 477 Grain
290 fps


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Elkvalleyhunter said:


> 80lbs and 70lbs. As stated, that would be the poundage.... Bud!:set1_punch:


Yep. That is why they invented glasses. For people like me. LOL


----------



## widebear II (Oct 5, 2009)

*Maxxis 35*

65#, 31", 349 grain GT 22, meta peep, loop, 2 string silencers, 316 fps. With a 335 grain GT 22 321 fps.


----------



## benja (Jul 27, 2004)

*Maxxis 35*

28.5 draw, 291fps, Goldtip 22 332grain. I have not messed with speed noks yet.

Ben


----------



## nflorek (Aug 18, 2006)

2010 pse omen 29" 70lbs easton lightspeeds loop and peep=339


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*question on brace height.*



sincity327 said:


> 82 airborne, 30.5 inch draw, 74lb right now, 406 grain arrow, 340.2 F.P.S / Guardian 31 inch draw, 70lb, 412 grain arrow, 301 F.P.S


 On your 82nd what is you brace height at with the extra poundage. Just purchased a 82nd 60lb shooting 29.5 moving to 30" at 60 lb. My brace is at 6"3/16 and just wondering if yours is on the money or a little over? Thanks from wyoming.


----------



## RDBuck (Dec 30, 2009)

Maxxis 35 68# and 30.5 DL with a 29inch 393gr with peep nock loop get 300fps


----------



## A_W (Apr 6, 2009)

Hoyt AM 35 68# 27 1/4" smile DL, 344 grain Gold Tip XT Hunter, 289 FPS


----------



## lefthander (Oct 22, 2009)

Elite Gt 500 30" draw 60# 350 grain Blackhawk pros 297 fps .Vaportrail strings ,peep, and loop without speednocks.Bow is tuned to third dot on cams.:shade:


----------



## BowProTN (Jun 11, 2008)

*Strother Infinity*

28" 60.5# (peep and loop)
Axis 340 416gr - 282fps
Fatboy 400 363gr - 294fps
Currently shooting the Fatboy's on 55# @ 284fps
All straight out of the box with no tuning. Kevin is freakin amazing!!


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

stalker350 said:


> Destroyer 350 72# 29.5" draw 360grain Flatlines
> 348FPS...!


:darkbeer::shade:


----------



## hunttillidie (Dec 1, 2009)

my new hoyt alphaburner 315 with target arrows (maximas) and 310 with hunting (terminators) at 62 lbs 30 inch draw and like 15 grains on the string. i love my new burner!


----------



## HIGHSTAND (Apr 5, 2007)

Shot my Attack thru a buddies chrono today. 29" draw 70lb only have a peep and loop on it. 450 grain arrow 280 fps 350 grn arrow 314fps. Not as quick as i hoped but pretty close.


----------



## pillsbury (Mar 31, 2010)

2003 Bowtech Extreme VFT 400 grain arrow 281 fps
2010 Elite Judge 400 grain arrow 306 fps


----------



## XxfirmanxX (Aug 15, 2009)

Darton 3500
29 in draw
62lbs
340 gr Easton Flatline 
312 FPS


----------



## wapiti16b (Jun 23, 2009)

*Actual Speeds*

:darkbeer:
Mathews Reezen 7
70 lbs
29" Draw
Radial X-Weave Pro 300's cut to 29"s
4" Feathers
100grn Buzz Cutts
380grns total arrow weight
And most importantly no peep or additional silencers just a D-Loop and serving to lock it in place.
312fps with two different Chronographs !
Get the weight off your strings and cables !:secret:


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

*Drenny*

M Drenalin ( I forget the weight of arrows) CE 350 Maxima w\ 100gr tip\blazers(obviously) @ 30"draw @ 67 lbs = 299 fps


----------



## bob6x (Jan 14, 2010)

P.A used to have deer now we just have the pgc maybe we should hunt them ? 

Darton pro 1000 28 dr 65lb 340 gr 5575 a nice 303- 301- 301 fps


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

hoyt gamemaster!

144 fps

55#@28"

easton axis FMJ's with 100gr slicktricks.

it's killed everything from dall sheep to sharptail grouse.


----------



## dts (May 23, 2006)

2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35, 60 lbs, 27in draw, GT Ultralight 309 grains = 286 fps

factory string - nothing added or removed


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Hoyt Carbon Matrix

29" draw
70lb
d-loop
peep
379.5gr Maxima 350

Top speed of 309fps.

I think that's about 14fps over IBO.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

Elite Judge

60#

27.5 in draw

27 in shaft at 320 grain

*315 fps*


----------



## balls8302 (Aug 9, 2009)

Athens Accomplice 34
peep/loop/string jax

70lbs

30.5"DL

29" CarbonForce stl hunter 300 @ 405gr

308 FPS


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hoyt Maxxis 31

Stock Fuse string w/loop & peep

63#......28.5" draw

368gr. Maxima Hunter 350

266 fps


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Alpha Burner'
30 inch DL
67 pounds
498 grain arrow
286


----------



## wvdeerhunter22 (Feb 24, 2004)

Destroyer 340
30"
70 lbs
Easton axis 340 @ 414 grn
Kisser
Peep
309fps


----------



## rhfleck (Jan 4, 2010)

Hoyt Alphamax
70 lbs 
28.5"
Maxima 350 @ 383gr
peep, kisser, and d loop
292 fps


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Destroyer 350
49# 26 inch draw
288 gr Carbon Express Maxima
287 fps!

29 inch draw (same bow)
*49#*
255 gr
337 fps


----------



## MISSIONSHTR (Nov 2, 2009)

MISSION VOYAGER 29" 62# CARBON TECH CHEETAH 400 304 GRNS TROPHY TAKER LIZARD TOUNGE SPECIALTY PEEP BANGIN 308fps


----------



## destroyer1 (Jan 10, 2010)

09 Dreamseason
65-68lbs
29" dl
425gr Easton ACC Pro hunters
282 with blazers
279 with FOB's


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Strother "Vanquish," 29"DL, 55-65 (64lbs.), 346gr arrow = 316fps, 398gr arrow = 292fps.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Maxxis 35 27.5" draw 81lbs loop and cats whiskers on stock string 257fps

Maxxis 35 27.5" draw 62lbs loop and peep/clarifier on stock string 295fps

Shooting Chrony F-1 avg of 6 arrows


----------



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*Dren LD*

My LD set up 30", 64lbs, with whiskers, peep and clarifier, and d loop. Pro X Cutters 30.5" @ 389 grains= 284fps


----------



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

Destroyer 350
62 lbs
28" draw
maxima 150s at 309 grains
superpeep
d loop
speed nocks
all equal 324fps

Alphamax 35
with exact same setup = 310 fps


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow. 50%-75% of this thread is complete bullocks.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

za_boy said:


> Maxxis 35 27.5" draw 81lbs loop and cats whiskers on stock string 257fps
> 
> Maxxis 35 27.5" draw 62lbs loop and peep/clarifier on stock string 295fps
> 
> Shooting Chrony F-1 avg of 6 arrows



I forgot the arrow weights... 577gr on the 80lber and 315gr for the 60lber


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

My Judge - 60.67 pounds @ 29" draw - 357 gr. arrow 301 avg.


----------



## outlaw22 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Mathews Z7*

70# - 28" Draw with a QAD drop away shooting a gold tip Velocity Hunter 28" long and 100 grain tip 305 fps


----------



## tats51 (Oct 7, 2008)

*arrow speeds....*

1) 2009 mathews monster 6- 61# 27".5 dl. 310gr. = 320fps

2) 2010 mathews monster 6- 65# 27".5 dl. 330gr. =327fps


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

destroyer350, 30" draw length, 60.1#, 382gr. arrow, d-loop and 3/16 fletcher peep:

306fps.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*speed*

2008 Guardian, 29 inch draw, 70#, easton n-fused axis 340 @ 28 3/8 with 100 grain tips. = 287 fps


----------



## saz (Jan 20, 2010)

hoyt alpha max 35 27inches tru peep and loop 58lbs 310 grain arrow 295fps


----------



## kennedy244 (Jan 26, 2010)

reezen 7.0 30 in. draw g-5 peep, loop, 340 beman ics hunter 415gr. 303fps


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

PSE Omen 28" 60lbs -> 325grain = 337-340FPS 

@ 70lbs using 410grain arrow =320-325 FPS.


----------



## JWLaughlin (Mar 26, 2009)

Bear Attach 70# 26" draw, Torphy Ridge Drop zone rest, d-loop, Torphy Ridge Blast 400 spine 379 grain at 284fps


----------



## totalcomfort (Jul 29, 2007)

08 82nd 72lbs 28inch draw, shooting a very close to ibo arrow with 100grn fieldpoints.Peep and 3 nocks on string 328fps all day!


----------



## 1Hole Wunder (Feb 26, 2008)

2009 Rytera Alien X, 28"D.L., 60#, Gt series 22 302 Grns. 3/16 tru-peep, string loop, tied on kisser, limb driver rest, 310 FPS.


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

*Speed*

Maxxis 31 Bone Collector 28.5 draw 73 pounds 363 grain CX 300 arrows string loop. 308 fps.


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

1 2009 82 Airborne- 27.5''(AMO), 61# with 300 grn arrow @ 330fps.
2 2010 Bowtech Destroyer- 27.5''(AMO) 71lbs 350 grn arrow at 335fps.
3 2010 Bowtech Destroyer- 27.5''(AMO) 70lbs 350 grn arrow at 329 fps

These speeds are measured using my Easton Bow Force Mapping system. I find that the BFM is more accurate than my Pro Chrono is. The pro chrono is always within 2-4 fps and 99.9% of the time it reads faster than my BFM.

NJBB


----------



## dropem1 (Apr 11, 2010)

09 Bear Lights Out 29" just under 70# Modified Whisker Biscuit Victor V1 385gr. 275fps


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

2010 Bear Attack. 28" @ 67lbs. Trophy Ridge Blast 400 arrows, 399.8grains at 280FPS


----------



## buschlite70 (Apr 1, 2010)

desroyer 340 68# 29.5 draw kisser, loop and peep 373 grain flatlines 303 feet per second:shade:


----------



## Zephhyr (Mar 18, 2009)

Rytera Nemesis, 65lb DW, 28" DL, 1/4 meta peep, D-loop, 325gr arrow, 316fps. :darkbeer:


----------



## hoytbowhunter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hoyt vulcan, 28 in draw, G5 peep, 425 grain arrow, 260 fps


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Vantage Elite*

[email protected] spiral x cams, shooting 312 grn Easton ACE 325fps. loop and super peep installed.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*82nd airborne 2008*

486g FMJ 262fps through whisker biscuit. same bow with 427g ACC 278fps whisker biscuit. also 345 lightspeed 309 fps. All at 30" arrow. Not bad for a 59.5 lb bow 30"DL


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Bowtech Destroyer 350- octane tripwire rest, 29" draw, 71 lb draw, 416 grain Easton ST Epic 314 FPS... 370 Grain easton flatline- 331 FPS


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Pearson Advantage 29/70# 480 grain Vapor Pro --293 fps!!!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*'08 82nd Airborne*

at:
57lbs. 
28" draw
limbdriver rest
meta peep
d loop
375gr.= 280fps
420gr.= 265fps


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

Monster XLR8 76lbs,QAD rest,G5 peep, easton 436 grain Axis.......340 fps :wink:


----------



## norco55 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hoyt Vulcan
30 In draw

60 lbs 365 gr arrow 290 fps

70 lbs 413 gr arrow 294 fps


----------



## FCFCharlie (Mar 18, 2010)

*Speed*

z7, 63 lb dw, 29.5 in dl, Carbon Express 350, 401 grain, 287 fps


----------



## Iowa-lefty (Mar 15, 2006)

*Bowtech Guardian*

Bowtech Guardian 70.5# 28" draw, meta peep, d-loop, QAD rest, 28" CE Heritage 350's, 145 grain point, firenock target nock, total arrow weight 556 grains, 239 fps. I have just recently drop to 125 grain points and added two inches of aluminum footing, so there won't be any shaft failures right behind the insert on any heavy impacts. I figure if there is a tree between me and the deer, I'll just shoot through it! LOL!


----------



## oltimer (Mar 9, 2010)

Ross Carnivor, 56# 415 gr arrow peep, D loop- 253 fps.


----------



## Pimpin' Does WW (Oct 18, 2006)

'08 X Force 6 - 30 in draw @ 71 lbs
373 grain Easton Flatline 340 = 332 fps


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

*speed*

pse gx 79lbs 29" draw 

446gr arrow at 321 
400gr arrow at 338 :weightlifter:

still cant decide with arrow to use for hunting :sad::target:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

60# 29DL 405GRAIN ARROW PSE AXE6

281

WARP SPEED RULES!:darkbeer:

58# 405GRAIN ARROW PSEBRUTE 07

240

THEY CANT DOGE IT IF THEY DONT HERE IT:darkbeer:


----------



## Plain & Simple (Jun 12, 2007)

09 Alphamax 32 / 68# / 29.5 dl / 373 gr Easton Excel / Leeches and d-loop on the string = 295 fps.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Elite Judge "Black Betty" 27.5/60, 1/4" Meta peep, loop, tied in nockset...

300gr/317fps


----------



## bob6x (Jan 14, 2010)

*darton pro 1000*

darton pro 1000, 28 d 65lbs 340 gr loop /w phantom rest darton sts constant 300fps ###-------->


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Carbon Matrix set at 60 pounds, 27 1/2" dl, shooting a 330 grain arrow at 284 fps.


----------



## bubbarast (Mar 17, 2010)

*speed burner*

mathews switchback xt 28" and 70 lb with mathews downforce easton axis 372 gpi shooting 388fps. pse xforce ts gx 70lb 28" draw same arrow 342fps


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

2009 Alphamax 32. 27/68. 351gr arrow = 296 FPS

2010 SR-71. 27/66. 330 gr arrow= 316 fps


----------



## durangol2 (Apr 24, 2007)

2010 Super Short
56lb
28"
430 gr arrow
272 fps


----------



## brad471 (Feb 21, 2009)

destroyer 350 72.5lb 29.5 draw 440grn mayhem hunters 308fps


----------



## GvilleArchery (May 12, 2010)

PSE Omen, 70# 30" Aramid KV 350, IBO 366, Live Fire 345 f.p.s.


----------



## Susqyman (Sep 20, 2005)

Mathews Switchback. 66#, 28" draw length, 349 gr. GT Pro Hunters, Whisker Biscuit rest, peep, D-loop.....270 fps.


----------



## KeithA (Apr 4, 2010)

09 Bowtech Swat, 62 lbs, 29" draw, 392 grain GT Pro Hunter===280 FPS.


----------



## buckrunner34 (Oct 13, 2009)

Bowtech Destroyer 340, 70#, 27in, qad rest, g5 meta peep, trophy ridge blast 397 grains.

290fps


----------



## bigdawg1 (Sep 26, 2009)

*reply*

See my sig.


----------



## Bowdoctor1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Destroyer 340 at 68lb, 29.5in, 340gr FatBoy 400, wammy rest, loop, super peep and clarifier = 326fps :shade:


----------



## beto1941 (May 9, 2006)

*Speed?*

I want to know the arrow speed but I have not a chronograph-
If you or your friend have one and want sell it, PM me please,,,,,thanks.


----------



## smokin fast (Mar 19, 2010)

*speed*

2010 darton pro 3800 28.5 dr 61lb 338gr victory hv 350 super peep loop 322fps and smooooooth !


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Maxxis 31. 70.5lbs 29" draw, 360 grain maxima 350, d-loop and peep on string shooting at 311fps.

Katera 70.3lbs 29" draw same arrow and string weight as maxxis at 306fps.


----------



## DUCK29 (Feb 13, 2006)

Z7, 29.5" , 344gr. maxima 250 , meta peep and loop, no monkey tails.
63 lbs. = 310fps
53 lbs. = 290fps


----------



## Duck or Die (Oct 15, 2008)

*Black Max II*

Gt 5575, 350grain, 29" draw, 70lb 318fps SPEED KILLS!!!!!:wink:


----------



## joker00 (Mar 29, 2010)

check the sig


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Ross_Archery77 said:


> forget all you maan thats embarrassing heres a REAL speed burner...Ross Cr334 27.5" #60 383 gr arrow drop zone =221 fps...28" same set up #65 235 ...


I believe this guy:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

BEETLE GUY said:


> I believe this guy:wink:


Only went through part of the first page


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

*Omen*

PSE Omen 28in draw 71lbs 385 gr arrow at 341, 360gr arrow at 347


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Elite E-500 at 29" and 71# with peep, loop and Cat Whiskers:

CX Rebel Hunter 658gr: 236f/s

PSE Axe 6 at 29" and 66# with loop only:

CX Rebel Hunter 658gr: 244f/s

Bear Attac at 25" and 50# with loop and peep:

495gr @ 221f/s
730gr @ 181f/s
550gr @ 206f/s


----------



## adam2682 (Aug 21, 2007)

Destroyer 350-29.5 draw-70lb-CF pro 300's 390G- QAD HD rest- D loop 326fps 92.05KE


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Hoyt Katera, 28.5" Draw, 61 lbs, 416 grain arrow.........279 fps


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hoyt AM 32 w/loop, leeches and super peep.
28" DL #3 cam 65# 380 grain GTxt = 280 fps, but still need to do some tweaking.:wink:


----------



## cboutfit (Mar 30, 2008)

Limbsaver Speed Zone, 68 lbs, Limbsaver drop away rest, string loop 28.5" draw, 380 grn GT pro arrows with Arizona max hunter vanes, 315 FPS


----------



## AzPacknHorns (Apr 24, 2007)

Monster 7 30" draw
73 pounds
28" 5575 gold tip 370 grns
328 fps


----------



## whitetailfreak7 (Jul 6, 2009)

Monster 6! 
27.5"
71 lbs
CX maxima 360 gr
319 FPS


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

M6-363 gn (100 gn tip inc) 5575 28 1/2" Gold Tip, 27.5" DL 70#'s , d loop, monkey tails and peep = 316fps

Same setup with a 400 gn Easton St Epic = 306 fps.


----------



## shooter918 (Jun 16, 2010)

09 HCA Speed Pro, 29" 76#, flatliner 340= 344fps


----------



## Hoytmagnatec95 (Jun 5, 2010)

PSE 2010 dream season UF
29/60 with 367 grain gold tip 
311 fps


----------



## wildturkeync (Jan 7, 2010)

white hoyt maxxis 35

28.5 draw
61lb
305 grain fatboy 500 302fps
332 grain fatboy 500 292fps

got to get it down to 288 to shoot 3d


----------



## chajar53 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hoyt Vantage Elite 60lbs 314gr Victory X-Ringer 29in draw 299fps


----------



## Huntergeorge2 (Feb 15, 2009)

07 Bowtech Tribute @ 53# draw 29in. Fast Mods

Arrow Beman ICS Hunter 387gr.

261 F.P.S.


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

09 reezen 6.5, set at 66 pounds
29 inch draw, 28 inch arrow
Gold tip velocity 400, 358 grains.......315 and 316
Beman ICS hunter 400, 390 grains.....301 @ 70 pounds


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

2008 Mathews Drenalin 68 lbs, 28" draw shooting Gold Tip Vapor Pro 400 arrows, 292 fps.


----------



## Rubberfist (Mar 28, 2009)

Mathews Z7, 30" draw, 74#, Gold Tip XT Hunter 5575 with 100gr Slick-Trick for overall weight of 402gr, string-loop and peep = 302 fps

Bowtech Destroyer 350, 30" draw, 71#, Gold Tip XT Hunter 5575 with 100gr Slick-Trick for overall weight of 402gr, string-loop and peep = 325 fps


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

GTO
29" draw
60# on the dot
314-318 fps


----------



## boo rad (Apr 14, 2010)

Hoyt Turbochicken, 28" draw, 70lbs, meta peep, no loop, 28" 250 maxima, 295 fps.


----------



## shooter918 (Jun 16, 2010)

any mamba speeds?


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

Mathews Z7, 70lbs, 28.5", 340 FMJ @ 450gr, peep, whisker biscuit = 270fps ~ 73 ft lbs


----------



## Tim_Edwards (Apr 8, 2010)

read signature


----------



## uphunterr (Jun 11, 2010)

28 in 70 lb mathews rez 6.5 297


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Destroyer 350 27.5dl,57.5dw,290gr arrow= 323fps


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

Hoyt contender elite 62lbs 31 1/2in drae 320gn 
333fps with out speed knocks
342fps with speed.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

07 guardian
70.4lbs draw weight
30.5 draw length
354 grain victory hv 350 arrows
wisker biscuit, peep, d loop, 2 cat whiskers, 2 limbsaver leaches on string
311fps


----------



## ru4auto (Apr 19, 2010)

see signiture


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

boo rad said:


> Hoyt Turbochicken, 28" draw, 70lbs, meta peep, no loop, 28" 250 maxima, 295 fps.


Lmao... "turbochicken"... awesome. :icon_1_lol:

Speed is in my sig...


----------



## bowshop83 (Mar 28, 2009)

*real speed*

09 Monster: 29" 61# string loop, trophy taker xtreme sl rest, shruz a peep 3/16, PSE radial x-weave pro 300 weighing 370.4 gn my bow is shooting 315 fps, at 70# it shot 332 fps, and maxed out at 73# 339fps. A friend of mine had some black mambas from pse with a full length insert cut inside, the arrow weighed 475 gn and same setup at 61# it shot 285 fps!


----------



## eville archer (Feb 20, 2004)

Bear ATTACK - 28 inch draw at 63 pounds. 342 grain arrow at 295 FPS


----------



## stickem1 (Jan 17, 2010)

*real speed*

70 lb 31" Drenlin ld 575 grain 2315 
d-loop, string leeches, and peep
258 fps


----------



## Rut Junkie (Jun 8, 2010)

*Monster XLR8*

Mathews Monster XLR8. 72# dw, 29" dl, code red ripcord rest, 5/16 Meta Peep, string loop, 398grains = 333fps.


----------



## bigbassbuck (Aug 5, 2005)

Pearson Z-34
358 fps
31.5 drawlength
@79lbs. @ 50% letoff
flatline 340 @???? forgot weight with 3in. fusion vanes


----------



## Duck or Die (Oct 15, 2008)

Black Max II , 29" draw, 70 lb, 350 grn arrow ( 55/75 gt , 100 grn tip ) WB, 3" feathers 318 fps cono.:mg:


----------



## Jack_Bandit (Jun 30, 2010)

09 Dream Season GX. 30" draw 67 lbs 482 gr arrow at 290 fps


----------



## Hog Father (Apr 8, 2010)

Elite GT500 29in 72lbs 375gr 317fps


----------



## mirage hunter (Apr 14, 2008)

Mathews Z7 27"DR, 66.8DW Victory Vforce HV 350's Cut @ 29" 335gr's 
291FPS


----------



## brianb231 (Mar 30, 2009)

08 General
65#
390 gr Maxima 350
D-loop, Peep
Speed Mod
289FPS


----------



## Picciuto (Apr 11, 2010)

mathews drenalin
#62
25 inch draw
5575 gold tip pro hunters at 358 grains
245 fps


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

29" Hoyt Alphaburner, 67#, 29", Axis Nfused 300-430 grains....307 fps


----------



## Duck or Die (Oct 15, 2008)

*Darton 3800*

29" Draw 70 lb GT 55/75 ( 376 grn ) 323 fps


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

Just went through the chrono today at 340.3 with my monster xlr8 and 304.2 with my maxxis 35. Both where shot at a 29" draw with a 370 grain easton flatline 340


----------



## dxeboy (Mar 5, 2007)

*101st Airborne*

Went thru chrono last night: 415grn cabelas stalker arrow @284.7fps. 29" and 70lbs


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

D340 27.5" 59 pounds 355g. Maxima 298fps. 375g. Xringer 279fps.


----------



## owensc (Oct 3, 2007)

D340 68lb 29.5 402gr GT 7595 309f/s


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Hoyt Alphamax 35 70lbs, 29.5in. draw, 333 grain arrow, at 325fps.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

owensc said:


> D340 68lb 29.5 402gr GT 7595 309f/s


got to love a bow that can fling a heavy arrow above 300fps. mine is in my sig below and i have already posted it a few times. love my destroyer


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*speed*

*strother sr 71 29" drw 412grn 318fps w/ gt 5575 322 a little slow if you ask me*[/B]


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

*monster*

83 lbs with a 426 grainer getting 346.2 fps. at 29.5 draw and 65 percent mods.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

wrp said:


> 83 lbs with a 426 grainer getting 346.2 fps. at 29.5 draw and 65 percent mods.


holy chit. thats HUGE ke. i get 113ke on back country and 342fps. thats SMOKIN man. i thought i was smoking a heavy arrow, granted i am 50 grains heavier than you and right at 100ke but WOW. but i can shoot a 328 grain arrow at 372 fps :darkbeer:


----------



## Flatire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mathews DXT, winnerschoice string, 29.5 draw, downforce rest, shooting FMJ's with illuminocs, 100 gr points, and real feathers (498gr) at 266fps


----------



## coachc (Aug 3, 2009)

*speed*

PSE Omen 30" draw, 67lb draw weight 345 grain GT at 345 fps


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

Bowtech allegiance, 59.4 lbs, 28 inch draw, 366 grain arrow, 281 ft/sec. Bowtech 101st airborne, 60.2lbs, 28 inch draw, 310 grain arrow, 306 ft/sec.


----------



## thwack67 (May 13, 2009)

Hoyt Maxxis 31, 65 lb , 26 inch draw, Hacker custom string. Easton Lightspeed 500 arrow 336 grains, 296 fps.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I've went 218fps in my formula t/a!

Oh wait, wrong forum:wink:


----------



## buckwld (Jul 27, 2010)

botech allegiance 70lbs 27 inch draw 380 grain arrow 294 fps


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Alphamax 32 63# 26" 310gr 280fps
Accomplice 32 66# 26.5" 330gr 282fps
Destroyer 350 63# 26.5" 330gr 302fps


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

thwack67 said:


> Hoyt Maxxis 31, 65 lb , 26 inch draw, Hacker custom string. Easton Lightspeed 500 arrow 336 grains, 296 fps.


Man thats a fast maxxis, I didn't know they ibo at 345+:wink:


----------



## TMJ (Feb 28, 2004)

*Speed*

Wifes 3D bow, Strother SR 71 51lb ... 27.5 DL...253.6 Goldtip 600....313 ft/sec.


----------



## 41mag (May 7, 2008)

"09 Admiral - 70# - 28.5" draw, shafts cut 29", Carbon Fury 445gr 285fps, FMJ 340 470gr 272fps, FMJ 300 with 100gr insert and 100gr tip 575fps, with 125gr tip 600gr 245fps.


----------



## 41mag (May 7, 2008)

41mag said:


> FMJ 300 with 100gr insert and 100gr tip 575fps, with 125gr tip 600gr 245fps.




Oopps, that should have been 575grs at 250fps, and with the 125gr tip 600grs at 245fps.


----------



## drdraino (Jan 2, 2006)

*Real time*

60 lb ,82nd airborne(09), 29" draw, 362 gr. Arrow, 305 fps. All this and still quiet. This is with double cat whiskers a D loop and a , 3/16 meta peep.


----------



## mx2hunter (Jun 20, 2010)

*mamba mx2*

09 apa mamba mx2 27in draw lenth 70lb draw weight 361gr easton flat line 340s.........avg 312fps 

07 ross cardiac 70lb 27in dl same arrows 286fps avg


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

09 Hyperlite
27.5" draw
71lbs,
26" GT XT Hunters 100gr field tip
Bohning Blazer wrap with 3 tiger blazers( 353grains)
289FPS!!


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

82nd Airborne 30.5 inch draw @ 70.5 lbs w/ 500 grain Easton Carbon Evolution arrows @ 290fps. If I drop down to a 396 grain Carbon Express I can let em' fly @ 315-320 fps.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

bustn'nocks said:


> 82nd Airborne 30.5 inch draw @ 70.5 lbs w/ 500 grain Easton Carbon Evolution arrows @ 290fps. If I drop down to a 396 grain Carbon Express I can let em' fly @ 315-320 fps.


My Diamond Nitrous target bow with a 400 grain Easton @ 30 in draw and 67 lbs they come out @ 285 fps


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

41mag said:


> Oopps, that should have been 575grs at 250fps, and with the 125gr tip 600grs at 245fps.


That was worth a laugh or two. Thanks!


----------



## 41mag (May 7, 2008)

> That was worth a laugh or two. Thanks!


Yea, I got on at lunch today and saw that and was like what the..yea I laughed too.

Of course I had just gotten my first cup of coffee so I was still a bit bleary eyed at the time.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

2010 Monster 7
28.5"/61.8lbs
GT 75/95= 409gr.
282 FPS


----------



## djenkins32 (Dec 5, 2009)

09 82nd airborne 60# 29" 370gr goldtip 303fps d-loop cat whiskers 3/16 metapeep


----------



## SHD8 (Jul 3, 2010)

D340
30.5 dl 67.5 lbs
GT pro hunter 7595 camo 10.2 GPI
D-loop/ g5 peep
qad ultra pro hd
460 gns/ 290 fps

Thinking about shooting the black gt pro hunter at 8.9 gpi - bet I'd get some great speed by dropping to a 420 gn arrow.


----------



## Q2XL Hunter (Jul 4, 2004)

09 Elite GT500
30" Draw
57 lbs
285 gr acc hyperspeed =

322 fps


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Check the signature...:wink:


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

SHD8 said:


> D340
> 30.5 dl 67.5 lbs
> GT pro hunter 7595 camo 10.2 GPI
> D-loop/ g5 peep
> ...


i am shooting almost the same setup but with 3 more pounds and almost an inch extra draw and shoot my 468 grain arrows at 311. got to love these destroyers that fling heavy arrows close or over 300fps.


----------



## DR. Doeslayer (Jun 19, 2010)

09 Mathews Reezen 6.5 29 DL. 73 lb easton lightspeeds 393gr arrow 315- 318 fps


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

07 bowtech allegiance 75# 28.5" speed mods
390 grn. victory v-3 w/ 100grn stingers
308fps of deer drilling fury


----------



## wbygunner (Jun 30, 2007)

454 grain A/C Super Slim Arrow - 30" Draw @ 70 lbs. = 293 FPS

86.57 ft. lbs.


----------



## bbdjosh (Jul 29, 2010)

82nd, peep, loop, maxima 350's @340gr. 29in 55lbs @ 286fps
same setup @ 63lbs 312fps
Destroyer 350 numbers to come


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Alphamax 35.....71# 29" 380 grain GT XT Hunter= 298fps


----------



## backstraper (Jun 12, 2010)

gt5575 361 grains 298


----------



## jealous143 (Aug 8, 2007)

destroyer 340 30.5" at 63 lbs. shooting a heavy arrow fast enought to make some great KE


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

'09 Pearson Z32 w/R2B2 cams, 60lbs, 28" DL, 385grn GT Pro Hunters: 272 FPS.

Haven't chrono'd my Legend yet.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Hoyt Alpha Burner 29dl @ 57lbs. Easton flatline DOA 357.9 grs. 290fps.
Same speed 3 times through chrono.


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

27" Judge
57# DW
324 GR VX22
loaded string
296 fps


----------



## bf750 (Mar 20, 2008)

PSE Omen
30 in draw
62 lbs
338 grain arrow
341 fps


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

08 Guardian
68.3 lbs
28in draw
423 grain arrow
274 fps

I'm happy


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

10 turbohawk
66lbs
26.5 dl
33o grain arrow
286fps


----------



## reezenshooter (Jan 30, 2010)

SR-71
30 in
72#
510grn 2613 target arrow
297fps


----------



## Big JohnP (Sep 20, 2010)

Monster 7.0, 29 inch draw, 65 lbs, peep sight, kisser button, d-loop, 451 gr. Easton full metal jacket 340 shot through chrony at 270 fps.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been 185 mph down the back straight at Road Atlanta.


----------



## hoytjbg21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Alphaburner 30.5 inch draw 70# 360g GT 5575, 348 fps...played around with light high country arrow and shot 398...Smoke!!!


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

Darton Pro 3800
26 1/2" DL
60# DW
330gr ACC 3-39
peep and loop
292fps
315gr arrow 301fps


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

In my sig.


----------



## lars radishtop (Nov 27, 2009)

My son's mission menace at 23" draw and 33 pounds shoots a 257 gr gold tip ultra light 600 a whopping 177 fps!


----------



## rtharris (Oct 4, 2010)

2010 hoyt alphaburner 29" 65 lb 325gr victory hv. 352fps


----------

